# :Joint: Tokin'



## potroastV2 (May 25, 2006)

Well first off, I would like to welcome everyone that has joined the forum. It is a new forum and we are just getting started. Currently we have 200 vistors /day now. And it is rising daily, relax hangout. On the top bar of the screen is a photoalbum of what people are contributing for pictures, all pictures will be stored under your personal album and are seen by all the stonerz  
Any advertising that you guys can do wether it be in other forums that you post in would be great.

Happy smoking
Rollitup Admin


----------



## Smokr (May 27, 2006)

Always nice to see another grass forums!
Here's hoping a long and successful history to RollItUp.org!


----------



## hempgrower (May 27, 2006)

Yup, its getting there rollitup. I have posted your link in my signature on other forums that I post. Looks like you are gaining members daily, keep up the good work.


----------



## piratesmoker (May 31, 2006)

Congrats Also, people swing into #weed on irc.efnert.org! stay smokin stoners!


----------



## Parlabane (Jul 12, 2006)

I would like also to say Hello to everyone, Pleased to meet you all Always good to take some time out meet new people with same interests. And to see it from it's beginnings also gives a nice edge. Everything is so fresh, evolving...

Great Stuff

Regards,


----------



## Sativa Hybridz (Aug 18, 2006)

Great work rollitup,

I have posted your link on Sativa Hybridz .com, and are here to help legalize it too.

Good luck!


----------



## ejr8568 (Aug 22, 2006)

I just wanted to say that even with under 500 members, ive been to more popular forums and sites and i keep coming back here cuz you guys are so responsive.


----------



## JellyNutz (Oct 29, 2006)

Hello RollItUp.Org,
I was Just Cruising the net and happened upon ur site its good to see forums such as these out there and i look forward to getting to know everyone here ps who should i talk to about getting hooked up with a signature i cant make my own but i would like to have something!!!!


----------



## tenn1234 (Oct 31, 2006)

Thanks for the great website. I love the forums. Legalize NOW!!!


----------



## cassica420 (Nov 12, 2006)

It's great to see how much pot brings people together. I hope I live to see the day it's legalized. I forgot what I was going to say... props on the site!!


----------



## Tokahontas (Dec 2, 2006)

Its nice to have a place like this to go with your questions. Thanks for that opportunity!


----------



## CrazyTC420 (Dec 15, 2006)

yep, gotta love this site! Keep it up!


----------



## markopot (Dec 27, 2006)

anyone know anylinks where i can buy the realdeal from?


----------



## km4deck (Dec 27, 2006)

How do i ask a question that probably should not be posted out so anyone can read it?


----------



## buzzed666 (Jan 6, 2007)

can i clone a budding plant?


----------



## buzzed666 (Jan 6, 2007)

can you clone a budding plant?


----------



## IllLimit (Jan 14, 2007)

rollitup.org ftw


----------



## frthnkr85 (Jan 31, 2007)

this site is good stuff keep up the good work!!!!!!!!


----------



## BlazinMary (Jan 31, 2007)

umm umm umm hey blazers i just want to be the first to say umm...hold on hold on iiaight yeah i want to be the first one to say well prbably not the firt but one in mman kind iiaight here it goes weed is my life POWER 2 POT because we are the UPS UNITED POT SMOKERS LUV YA ALL


----------



## Kryztina (Mar 10, 2007)

some serious Tetris'ers' in here....lol!
I will never stray...


----------



## bluerasta (Mar 13, 2007)

you got a nice little place here, keep up the good vibes.
blessings jah-rastafari


----------



## odinzu (Mar 28, 2007)

Very nice rollitup....I shall stay and hangout in this forum...pretty good forum with real friendly people. "I like it" Also, if you ever need any help controlling it, I am a webmaster.


----------



## Mokie (Apr 17, 2007)

I shall toke a bowl to the long life and prosperity of this site, and my life's aspiration is to live to see it legalized, so all our children and their kids can enjoy the miracle of cannabis.


----------



## Erniedytn (May 14, 2007)

Very nice place; I believe that I too will hang out and see the sights!


----------



## Chiceh (May 14, 2007)

Thank you Rollitup, this site has been a wealth of knowledge. So many forums, advice, pics and more. You have helped a great deal with my first grow, can't wait for more.
You rock!, keep up the excellent work


----------



## jesus3 (May 25, 2007)

keep rollin rollitup!!!!!!!!​


----------



## abudsmoker (Jun 13, 2007)

were over a year old now. my one year membership is coming soon, i only wish i would have registered earlier


----------



## NO GROW (Jun 13, 2007)

LOL.....The first 2 pages are all strangers that never stayed......Were getting bigger everyday now.......


----------



## abudsmoker (Jun 14, 2007)

ya you think with 14000 users we would have more regulars


----------



## notech (Jul 1, 2007)

Nice site you guys have going here.. 
Lookin forward to been around on a regular basis..

Peace out....


----------



## phr33k (Jul 18, 2007)

I like these rollitup forums. People are friendly and it has a lot of nice features. Keep tokin!!!


----------



## Mr.47 (Sep 7, 2007)

this is the best site dude


----------



## tat diablo (Oct 9, 2007)

schmoke weed evry day 
CAUSE I DONT GIVE A SHIT! I HIGH aS hell r any o yall stoned i just joined. BONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Your Grandfather (Oct 14, 2007)

Thanks for the great site.

Jah !


----------



## canabiscorpse (Oct 17, 2007)

ahoy guys...
i wanna know,ive seen pics,but can i post a video of a machine i built?


----------



## Foreverstoned (Nov 25, 2007)

*takes a bong hit* Here's to legalization of the sweetest girl there will ever be: Mary Jane.


----------



## CannaMama (Nov 25, 2007)

I am new here too. Great site to get your first grow started, and get introduced to the MJ culture after years of being away! Thanks RIU!


----------



## Deep South 420 (Dec 2, 2007)

Looking for legit MOM supplier. Steady customer. Scammers don't bother I know the game. [email protected]


----------



## CannaMama (Dec 3, 2007)

Deep South 420 said:


> Looking for legit MOM supplier. Steady customer. Scammers don't bother I know the game. [email protected]


What is a legit MOM supplier?


----------



## VictorVIcious (Dec 3, 2007)

Mail Order Marijuana. MOM VV


----------



## UnEmploymentDude (Dec 3, 2007)

4:20 In 2 Mins!


----------



## UnEmploymentDude (Dec 3, 2007)

4:20 beeches!! LIGHT 'Em IF You got e'em!


----------



## UnEmploymentDude (Dec 19, 2007)

Hmmm just nuked my buds,didnt find it a wee bit harsh. maybe its just me.


----------



## UnEmploymentDude (Jan 31, 2008)

POST HERE PEOPLE!
I dont know why, but my bud always hits me hard, even if I dont smoke much. Man this harvest was soo very indica. Pretty stoned, it sucks not having friends who smoke around me. Serious shit dudes/dudetts. Like I love to smoke around other people, its makes me happy, now I just want to... want!


----------



## Spiral Architect (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah, this site is pretty laxed, I like that very much - a true stoner forum. I hope that their is some order though...


----------



## badman2424 (Mar 24, 2008)

rollitup is the best place 2 learn or stop your dumbass from killing those pretty plants,just wanted 2 say hi 2 the top dogs here. let it burn!!!!!


----------



## ganjagreensmoker420 (Apr 6, 2008)

i think that this site is the shit and as soon as i harvest my plants im going to think everyone who has helped me through my struggles!


----------



## We TaRdED (Apr 20, 2008)

dammnnnnnn..... im fucking stoned!!!!! you guys got to try some ICE..... i blazed out of my mind right now. lmao


----------



## thaman420 (Apr 24, 2008)

This site is growing! Fast!


----------



## der Claus (Apr 25, 2008)

Check out this site 
ValidateAgePage


----------



## Twistyman (Apr 25, 2008)

A perfect balance...smart..newb......funny..not......lost..found.......grim..great
guys..girrrrrrrrrrrrrl's (pretty ones too)......comedians..jokers.........power pot..crop failure.............north..south...............east..west.........good advice..crap advice...............and lot's of 
fucking around.....and dope smoking....
Good times


----------



## storm22 (Apr 26, 2008)

i love roll it up


----------



## IAMDGK (May 16, 2008)

best forum ever created!


----------



## Mr Kush (May 17, 2008)

Word up.

I've learnt everything I need to know about growing and scoring some good seeds from Rollitup. Keep up the good work!


----------



## jessemartin91 (May 17, 2008)

This plant is epic, we need to LEAGALIZE!
i wish there was somthing i could do to help legalizzze this herb.
any sugestions?

*$Cannabis Gthumb$* have a wonderful toke every one!


----------



## Peyote Ugly (May 19, 2008)

the only way to legalize pot is to get our own lobbyists and stop other lobbyists from paying ridiculous amounts of money to keep it illegal.
Also great forum!


----------



## mikeandnaomi (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## mikeandnaomi (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## mikeandnaomi (Jun 7, 2008)




----------



## Bud Toking Maniac (Jun 20, 2008)

i love ganja but it's not so heavenly as you lot make out due to the social effects it can bring after longterm use. Don't you dare try move to the maniac because i bun way more than all of you!


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 21, 2008)

mikeandnaomi said:


>


Nice grow, is it yours?


----------



## wtfd00d (Jul 10, 2008)

I love this place man, a new place to call a 2nd Home. Thanks RIU!


----------



## danny954 (Jul 14, 2008)

dam that looks like your gunna have a nice harvest


----------



## TRIPPERX (Aug 12, 2008)

G'day from Australia 

Blazin' a fat joint while reading forums on rollitup is turning into my favorite past time.

Peace


----------



## dos lunge (Aug 12, 2008)

This place rocks. There should be a website with rollitup's history or story or something on it though. I feel like the history of this site is unknown.


----------



## Audacity (Aug 19, 2008)

So far, this is a great place. Keep up the good work!


----------



## RedRabbit08 (Aug 19, 2008)

dos lunge said:


> This place rocks. There should be a website with rollitup's history or story or something on it though. I feel like the history of this site is unknown.


Aggreed...Sounds like a great forum


----------



## toohigh55 (Sep 13, 2008)

high folks, just and older stoner here with a question,from eastern mass should good bud cost 8 grand a lb man oh man


----------



## BudHawkins420 (Sep 14, 2008)

i love the weed


----------



## clamjuice (Sep 14, 2008)

this is your boy, sir smoke a lot, with samson gets me lifted!


----------



## stonerhythms (Oct 6, 2008)

I'm new to these kind of things...forums that is. I have a general question about vaporizers. Do they make your eyes red and lazy like smoking does? I was told by someone it doesn't but I'm not sure if that's true. Anyways I'm just curious as to that. If your able to reply that would be great.


----------



## musquie (Oct 7, 2008)

whaddup cool site thats some shit anyway im outta papers i gotta wait for a buddy to get here with one and then have a toke so thats whats up.


----------



## trentcannon (Oct 12, 2008)

stonerhythms said:


> I'm new to these kind of things...forums that is. I have a general question about vaporizers. Do they make your eyes red and lazy like smoking does? I was told by someone it doesn't but I'm not sure if that's true. Anyways I'm just curious as to that. If your able to reply that would be great.


I know you'll probably never read this, but I'll clear it up for anyone else. YES Vaporizers rip the shit out of you. INCLUDING YOU EYES.


----------



## malignant (Oct 20, 2008)

i have a vapir, want a volcano.. throw fresh wet nug in.


----------



## trentcannon (Oct 21, 2008)

Everyone wants a volcano...everyone.


----------



## jamaicanbubbler420 (Oct 22, 2008)

hey everyone


----------



## tleaf jr. (Oct 23, 2008)

hi hows your weed smokin


----------



## milkyrip420 (Oct 26, 2008)

goood luck, ive been to other marijuana formuns before, and this is by far the best


----------



## Impulse13 (Nov 4, 2008)

oorah to that... nothing but good people lookin to have a nice time just relaxin' smokin' some herb and shootin' the shit with no one bothering us.. hell yeah.. toke it up for RIU =D


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 4, 2008)

rollitup said:


> Any advertising that you guys can do wether it be in other forums that you post in would be great.
> 
> Happy smoking
> Rollitup Admin


......

rolli, come on now....


----------



## 7cotton7 (Nov 24, 2008)

so ima agree with everyone on here this site is the shit. it dont matter where ur from or how big of a pothead you are. if u wanna grow a 1 plant or if u wanna grow 100,000 plants ppl here will help you and i have seen no fighting. PEACE LOVE and BUD. +1 rep. for RIU


----------



## GrowTech (Nov 24, 2008)

Just over two years later, and look at RIU now


----------



## THCInhaler (Nov 24, 2008)

I think this site is awesome, that's why I registered here. Very friendly community, guides about growing weed, and just about everything to cover the subject of marijuana. Not only that, but you can also order legal weed shipped to your door!

If I could, I would vote this site the best marijuana site/forum on the internet.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Nov 24, 2008)

where do u go to order legal weed? is it the shop and market tabs at the top? mine dont work


----------



## THCInhaler (Nov 24, 2008)

7cotton7 said:


> where do u go to order legal weed? is it the shop and market tabs at the top? mine dont work


You go here and then I recommend you either go here(1) or here(2)


----------



## THCInhaler (Nov 24, 2008)

And keep in mind that they might be *legal* *bud*, but they are not* legal cannabis*. It is completely legal for those companies to ship it and for you to order it, but don't go around smoking it in public or telling everyone you got legal dope. Smoke it the same as you would some weed from the street.

You know what I'm trying to say? When you get the box, just enjoy and don't make it that obvious.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Nov 24, 2008)

curious if its not exactly legal for u to have how is it legal for them to sell it to u and ship it to u? if i were to order this would it b something i should have shipped to a diff. house?


----------



## 7cotton7 (Nov 24, 2008)

also what does it do? does it give u a high like weed or does it just kinda give u a lil diff feeling like the first cig. of the day?


----------



## THCInhaler (Nov 25, 2008)

I have never tried these "legal buds", so I can't really answer that. If you have money to spare, then you should try it out. 

It's legal for them to ship it, because they are just shipping buds. It is not legal to smoke it because it is not legal cannabis, it is still a drug that gets you high. I would still check with your state/federal laws before trying anything, and make sure you live alone, or at least with someone who is cool with this kind of stuff.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Nov 25, 2008)

THCInhaler said:


> make sure you live alone, or at least with someone who is cool with this kind of stuff.



well guess i shouldnt try for a wile then. i kno my roomates are cool with me smokin but im not sure they would b so alright with it bein shipped to my door. there anyone checkin this out that could tell me a lil more about this stuff. i would perfer to move this to a private message or new thread if someone can help me so that we dont keep goin off topic on this on

thanks


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 28, 2008)

talk it through with them and see what they think about it. it doesnt hurt to ask.


----------



## ONEeyedWILLY444 (Nov 28, 2008)

talk it through with them and see what they think about it. it doesnt hurt to ask.


----------



## 7cotton7 (Dec 1, 2008)

yea thats a deff nope. no growin is allowed here
.
now i got to either find a place to do it outside or get my own place.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2008)

Just signed on here,thought it was time to come out of the "closet". I'm always looking to up the quality of my smoke.


----------



## adam1982 (Dec 14, 2008)

does anyone know about repotting plants


----------



## 7cotton7 (Dec 15, 2008)

type transplanting into the search bar on the right side of the main forum


----------



## Poseidon (Dec 18, 2008)

Yay! I'm High!


----------



## hurtin albertan (Feb 6, 2009)

ok, so i'm new to roll it up. i'm visiting sydney, australia from alberta, canada. now i know i'm overly spoiled from smoking all that canadian ganja. 

welcome to RUI... but there is absolutely no solicitation of marijuana allowed.... but we will help you out with growing it.. no more posts like these please -gogrow-


----------



## canna man 2009 (Feb 9, 2009)

high there, im new to the site,
been a grower some quite some years now,just new to the inter net lol.


----------



## vic1939 (Feb 10, 2009)

Hello from chicago. Great site, great people who are very helpful. I think I found my 2nd home.


----------



## tlucas (Feb 10, 2009)

does anyone know how i can delete my rollitup.org account. my boss found it and said the only way i can keep my job is to get rid of it. thanks


----------



## 7cotton7 (Feb 10, 2009)

He cant do that its a public site. He cant make you delete it because that would mean u cant get on anywhwre. Only thing he can make u do is not get on it at work


----------



## KushKing949 (Feb 13, 2009)

tlucas said:


> does anyone know how i can delete my rollitup.org account. my boss found it and said the only way i can keep my job is to get rid of it. thanks


how did he find it????


----------



## littletoker93 (Feb 23, 2009)

I love this site!!!


----------



## Dr.WhiteWeed (Feb 24, 2009)

tlucas said:


> does anyone know how i can delete my rollitup.org account. my boss found it and said the only way i can keep my job is to get rid of it. thanks


Lol, you can't. I wanted my other account deleted and i e-mail the admins. Nothin' The best thing you can do it remove everything off your profile and edit any posts and say *deleted* or some shit like that. I doubt you'll get it actually deleted. And BTW, tell your boss it's a free country.


----------



## DR.LEMON (Feb 27, 2009)

vic1939 said:


> Hello from chicago. Great site, great people who are very helpful. I think I found my 2nd home.


 great to see another midwestrener on here i was beginning to think we were all dead


----------



## razzamus (Mar 4, 2009)

I do think I have found the greatest website in the world.

fucking 5 stars man



lol cooking bud on top of a toaster oven right now. 

(impatient) >_<


----------



## vic1939 (Mar 10, 2009)

*I finally got some pics of my new grow ( White Widow). There starting 3 weeks now.*


----------



## Budboyfodub (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah this site goes! A bunch of stoners in one place. I'm from norcal everybody what's good?


----------



## hiphopireland (Mar 13, 2009)

site rocks, everyone on this thing is high as a kite, ITS GREAT !!!!
gonna try spread the word in Ireland!!


----------



## Captin Crazy (Mar 15, 2009)

hiphopireland said:


> site rocks, everyone on this thing is high as a kite, ITS GREAT !!!!
> gonna try spread the word in Ireland!!


 yea likein the site meself! from ireland with love!


----------



## i love cali (Mar 18, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dR9GRK9vrlU gotta love this



Play it when your smokin


----------



## EXOBANTON (Mar 21, 2009)

SASSROCK

[LEMON][MuscleIceGEL][LIME].//.[ALUMINUMFOIL]<<<DRY IN OVEN.

SMOKE OUT. 

EXTASY

...19[HOLY].19-2B


----------



## DJ Crack420 (Apr 6, 2009)

i thought this would be about JOINT TOKIN not kissin RIU ass.lol


----------



## Pedro de Pacas (Apr 9, 2009)

I really like this message board, everybody's super chill and not obnoxious! +1


----------



## Droski7 (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm joint token. hahaha


----------



## Closetcultivator111 (Apr 20, 2009)

This site saved mah babies https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/175045-my-secret-stealth-closet-clonestand-4.html


----------



## armaghsniper (Apr 20, 2009)

alryte dudes thought id join in see whats happenin down in marijuana land got myself a few white widow on the go at the mpoment using a 12 pop wilma system with a 600watt light goin well at the moment they are on ther 3rd week of flower ne1 any tips


----------



## 7cotton7 (Apr 20, 2009)

hey happy 4 - 2 0 to everyone. hittin the bong and steam roller for yall at the moment


----------



## Treeth (Apr 20, 2009)

Have a good year everyone!

5...4...3...


----------



## thehogfather (Apr 21, 2009)

what on people. can anyone explain TRAINWRECK to me? in the U.S. it's a sativa & in europe it's an indica,are these 2 strains related or they totally separate entities. i love the greenhouse one,it's probably the strongest i've ever grown & i'm thinkin about getin the U.S. version but don't wanna waste time with sativas as i find em a nuisance to grow usually an always dissappointing. if i'm not totally cabbaged after 4-5 months of effort growing plants out,i feel let down. if anyone wants to let me know what they think are the strongest smelliest indicas are i'd appreciate peoples opinions. SMOKE EM IF YA GOT EM


----------



## ST0N3R (May 4, 2009)

yeah dude for sure it brings everyone in. Legalization please


----------



## ST0N3R (May 4, 2009)

cassica420 said:


> It's great to see how much pot brings people together. I hope I live to see the day it's legalized. I forgot what I was going to say... props on the site!!


 
Yeah dude for sure everyone together. Legalization please


----------



## spliffler (May 25, 2009)

morning fellow smokers.
new to the site, but did enjoy the help i got to roll a crossjoint so cheers


----------



## spliffler (May 25, 2009)

also just wondered how local law enforcement was in yer areas. i live in england and their getting tighter and tighter.


----------



## AJdoinwork (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi, I'm New, and i love the chronic and all these plants are very sexy


----------



## AJdoinwork (Jun 16, 2009)

btw my brother had a baby recently. ON 4/20 !!!!!!!!!! 2009


----------



## briwaller (Jun 18, 2009)

.? just want to say sorry,...and thank you.


----------



## Everblazed (Jun 19, 2009)

is it okay to post actual pics of yourself?


----------



## PASS THE BLUNT (Jul 8, 2009)

I need help how do i do this


----------



## Sarbear (Jul 9, 2009)

I'm actually brand new to the site  I just signed up today... does anyone else here mix there weed with tobacco ? I like you take the tobacco out of my cigarettes and mix my pot into and full the cigarette  Works well for school or if your in a place you can't get baked in.


----------



## Dolce Vita (Jul 12, 2009)

Sarbear said:


> I'm actually brand new to the site  I just signed up today... does anyone else here mix there weed with tobacco ? I like you take the tobacco out of my cigarettes and mix my pot into and full the cigarette  Works well for school or if your in a place you can't get baked in.


i smoke a pipe, cherry tobacco... when i get ready to retire it i use it for weed for a month, makes smoking that much more.... smoother, idk its like smoking a swisher


----------



## Revolutionary~Toker (Jul 13, 2009)

watup all my fellow tokers i love this website its so dope hahah and i love smokin herbs too


----------



## The.Golden.Boy (Jul 18, 2009)

make it legal!! thanks for the cool site!! smoke smoke smoke!!


----------



## chris420 sw (Jul 26, 2009)

i love smokin blunts


----------



## ST0N3R (Jul 29, 2009)

legalization. what more can i say? lol


----------



## The Queenz of Kronik (Jul 30, 2009)

please check out my forum topic in the organics room with title watering with watermalon water. there is also a poll there. thanks!


----------



## nellyatcha (Jul 31, 2009)

hey everyone whats up im new in here and was wondering about the green squares that i see by the post any idea? how to raise them ?


----------



## nellyatcha (Jul 31, 2009)

so nobody talks on here i see i really dont get it at all wheres everyone at ?


----------



## oldg (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't know how to post and or where to post this...but here goes (and please some direct me) This is oldg and I've been at this for a few years now and am a decent "indoor" grower;however, my plants are only giving me back about 10 to 12 grms dry wt per plt. I use 3 gal. containers with a soilesless mixture (60% worm castings, 20% perilite and 20% vermiculite. For vegging food I only use Alaska 5-1-1 and for flowering I've been using Alaska 0-10-10 (however, I've just switched to the fox farm flowering food--the 3 pk): I'm growing my second batch of PPP right now and they are on their 49th day of flowering. Any suggestions? I'm currently growing PPP...I am also using 6 400 watt and 2 600 watt for lighting.


----------



## oldg (Jul 31, 2009)

I don't know how to post and or where to post this...but here goes (and please some direct me) This is oldg and I've been at this for a few years now and am a decent "indoor" grower;however, my plants are only giving me back about 10 to 12 grms dry wt per plt. I use 3 gal. containers with a soilesless mixture (60% worm castings, 20% perilite and 20% vermiculite. For vegging food I only use Alaska 5-1-1 and for flowering I've been using Alaska 0-10-10 (however, I've just switched to the fox farm flowering food--the 3 pk): I'm growing my second batch of PPP right now and they are on their 49th day of flowering. Any suggestions? I'm currently growing PPP...I am also using 6 400 watt and 2 600 watt for lighting.


----------



## Sittin On A Cloud (Aug 6, 2009)

Everblazed said:


> is it okay to post actual pics of yourself?


 I wouldnt post a pic of myself on a marijuana forum


----------



## Don Of The Kron (Aug 8, 2009)

Seems like a nice community, I might stick around.


----------



## Otacon (Aug 14, 2009)

Don Of The Kron said:


> Seems like a nice community, I might stick around.


It's definitely a nice community, even if you're not high, you feel high as soon as you hang out on RIU for 5 minutes  It's amazing. Rare to see verbal fights break out too, since everyone is too stoned to fight 

Anyways, I'm way too stoned, keep blazin'


----------



## 2footbuds (Aug 16, 2009)

i love the website. its great for information. only thing i cant figure out is how to post threads.


----------



## Zhuted (Aug 17, 2009)

Currently blowing a celebratory blunt of some dank shit I got respect for everyone here gettin zhuted like me.


----------



## BongTokinAlcoholic420 (Aug 22, 2009)

a cop telling me he smelled weed in my car, i had 57 pounds of dank in da trunk. i punched him in his throat and? hopped in my shit and took off, breaking the sound barrier................


----------



## dodgey. (Sep 2, 2009)

BongTokinAlcoholic420 said:


> a cop telling me he smelled weed in my car, i had 57 pounds of dank in da trunk. i punched him in his throat and? hopped in my shit and took off, breaking the sound barrier................


Man u for real? Thats fuckin heaps hardcore. Like seriously u could totally go to jail and get assraped for that shit. Mad as fuck.
But anyway. Chilin out smokin bongs in my room listening to cypress hill. Good stuff. Lovin the newly acquired sticky bud. 
Haha just cal me the lonely stoner. Tryin to free my mind at night. Awesome song.


----------



## 5teed (Sep 3, 2009)

looks a promising site and everyone seems friendly.....all good. i am just starting with a little knowledge but am lookin forward to any tips i can pick up...especially on blueberry as i have 2 healthy seedlings, 2weeks old in soil and learning all t time. all help is appreciated...thank you ...luv life


----------



## Grapeman420 (Sep 7, 2009)

this is best site


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 9, 2009)

i found my new home in this thread


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 9, 2009)

I can dig it..

Good call


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 9, 2009)

Kinda low pro you know, its always on the top, wont get too much attention, we should flocc here


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 9, 2009)

Yeah, shits locked up here haha

How's the weather over there? still hot as fuck?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 9, 2009)

Naw its cool now, its hot when you standing in the sun, but other then that, im chillin like a villain 



hows it goin in Chi Town


----------



## Johnny Retro (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice as hell actually..sunny 70's and 80's
Its gona get cold soon tho

Its cool ill be out in cali soon enough


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 9, 2009)

Where are we?


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 9, 2009)

a place where no one looks haha, no one ever notices the stickys, so we just could be safe here


kinda boring tho with out our usual threads


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 9, 2009)

LOL, you know, that's kinda true! I know I don't notice the stickies...

I wonder how long we'll get away with it


----------



## growingmom (Sep 9, 2009)

Safe from the ones who don't know any better...lol...BWAAAAAAHHH!!!HAAA HAAA


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 9, 2009)

im so high


----------



## Oskilatah (Sep 17, 2009)

i'm so unhigh = \


----------



## bushy.beast420 (Sep 18, 2009)

Que pasa people. Just finished smoking some of my homegrown and feeling good. I just want to say that out of all the weed websites out there. This is by far the best one I've visited. Great job everyone.


----------



## Budsworth (Sep 19, 2009)

Hey rolllitup.net what about a person who has followed you throug the times and tribulasous even thow even thioughyour solders have periveirderd. Who was your favourite choice some grower in Cali nwith pics.. Let me tell you mister I live in WPB FL> and I can greow the besr hrydro om thew Planet. I doont talk a lot on this web site BUT you have believe me I dont lie.....


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 19, 2009)

Budsworth said:


> Hey rolllitup.net what about a person who has followed you throug the times and tribulasous even thow even thioughyour solders have periveirderd. Who was your favourite choice some grower in Cali nwith pics.. Let me tell you mister I live in WPB FL> and I can greow the besr hrydro om thew Planet. I doont talk a lot on this web site BUT you have believe me I dont lie.....


HUH? 

It's rollitup.ORG

I managed to muddle through most of your misspellings, but wtf is this?

I don't even know what to make of the rest of it.


----------



## LemonGblazin' (Sep 19, 2009)

I got this really awesome bud that smoked super smooth and kicked really hard about 2 months ago and it cost me $50 an eighth. I was wondering if anyone knew what strain this looked like. It has a ot of crystals (zoom in on it) and it's really really good-looking stuff. I definitely think it was worth all $50!! very stinky and good tasting I'm absolutely sure this is has it's own widely known specific strain. I was thinking it was OG kush but I need some epertise knowledge if you wouldn't mind...


----------



## jammin screw (Sep 20, 2009)

Anybody up?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 22, 2009)

yup, I'm up. and tokin


----------



## jammin screw (Sep 22, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> yup, I'm up. and tokin


Man I'm up now n wish I was smokin sumn. But I smoked the last of my master kush earlier today.... Ah shitballs


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 22, 2009)

I feel sorry for you dude, I'm getting baked like there is no tommorrowlol


----------



## KiminKanada (Sep 22, 2009)

Hello from Ontario near Ottawa..just finished harvesting Northern Lights up here. smells good, any ways to try it tres fat???


----------



## KiminKanada (Sep 22, 2009)

not tres fat..LMAO very fast I meant!! any ideas or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Kim


----------



## KiminKanada (Sep 22, 2009)

Could someone tell me how I can find out if there is a forum on here to find out how to dry leaves/buds faster?


----------



## Wikidbchofthewst (Sep 22, 2009)

KiminKanada said:


> Could someone tell me how I can find out if there is a forum on here to find out how to dry leaves/buds faster?


https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=category&id=59

That's the part of the GrowFAQ about Harvesting and Curing, I suggest you go there first to see if your question has already been answered. 

https://www.rollitup.org/search.php

That's a link to the advanced search function. Try searching for the topic you're looking for, to see if someone else already started a thread about it. 

https://www.rollitup.org/harvesting-curing/

That's the forum for harvesting and curing questions. If you can't find your answer in the GrowFAQ, and there isn't already a thread about it, you can start one there. 

Welcome to RIU Kim


----------



## "SICC" (Sep 22, 2009)

damn im high


----------



## jammin screw (Sep 23, 2009)

[QUOTE="SICC";3123331]damn im high [/QUOTE]
maaaan!. I'm blooowweedddddd. Shahs


----------



## Captain.Sarah (Sep 23, 2009)

I am packing a bowl


----------



## jammin screw (Sep 23, 2009)

Wut up am I the only 1 in this biotch


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 23, 2009)

nope, I'm up in this bitch too


----------



## jammin screw (Sep 23, 2009)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nope, I'm up in this bitch too


wutup greenhorn....Shit I'm jus chillin watching sum toon Movie my chik put in I'm bout to put in
still smokin


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 23, 2009)

what up dude same here, smoking and a tokin and watching a movie,.....minus the chick it's all good though


----------



## jammin screw (Sep 23, 2009)

It's all gud cuz my homie pose' to swang thru to toke up so I was wAitin but jus might burn w/o em


----------



## Groga (Sep 27, 2009)




----------



## asshole420 (Oct 4, 2009)

what up
dude


----------



## hippietoker18 (Oct 4, 2009)

whats uppp


----------



## Holy Roller (Oct 6, 2009)

jammin screw said:


> Wut up am I the only 1 in this biotch


probably.


----------



## Dan Halen (Oct 6, 2009)

Holy Roller said:


> probably.


 
It is possible.


----------



## mkay420 (Oct 12, 2009)

i wonder if i am the only one smokin a J of trimmings and getting totally blazed doing so right at this very moment. smoking my trimmings (not enough for hash) has surpassed my expectations....i am totally stoned and i ahve only smoked half this doobie!!


----------



## dankh (Oct 13, 2009)

[FONT=&quot]http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/55206/Mise22_-_Bodywarmer_2__Underwater_Edition_.mp3[/FONT]

*preen*


----------



## jammin screw (Oct 30, 2009)

Ahhh sobriety feels so greaaaaaaaaaat!!!!!!!!!! 





Not!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm smoking some danky dank right now  what up screw!


----------



## jammin screw (Oct 30, 2009)

Wutup greenhorn... I'm jus chillin layin up in bed...cnt sleep... I ain't smoked since wends... Wish I cud toke up right now but I've been sick n jus gettin over it... And when I smoked Tuesday it gave me sum serious lugies lol so I'm jus tryin to get my throat cleared up...dammit greenhorn y u do this to me cuz.. Wut u tokin up?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Oct 30, 2009)

some of that good stuff! LOL

I'm toking some orange haze. never heard of it before, but it's nice smoke my friends stuff,,, I'll take an extra hit for you


----------



## jammin screw (Oct 30, 2009)

Already cuz , preciate it.. I jus coughed a sec ago too lol... Tomorrow I'll be on a 3 1/2 mission though so things will be better... Jus hope it's sum good... Here in my part of tex it's dry... Alot of peeps been gettin busted bringing in shit ... N one of my boys Again got cought wit over 100 elbows and 10 bows of mixed dro/organics n before that a school bus got pulled over n the dude bounced the scene... It broke down cuz n it was loaded with over 300... Cnt top my boy tho.. 750 bows... Shit was fukd up .... But there's green here jus have to find it


----------



## jammin screw (Oct 30, 2009)

Man it's 4 imA bout to crash... greenhorn u must've passed out lol nah... Happy early 420.. I'll get at a cuz... PZ


----------



## jammin screw (Oct 31, 2009)

goodbye sobriety!!! Ahhh. That the stuff


----------



## snaekermanjaydc (Nov 4, 2009)

yeah how everyone doing im a new member...
im kinda baked right now... lol


----------



## rollyourown420 (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey everybody im not sure where a good place to post this is, but i am doing a project on the cannabis cup in my leisure and lifespan class and am looking for anyone who has been to the cannabis cup (any cup, be it in amsterdam, toronto, wherever) to ask like 10 questions about it. Please let me know asap, the due date is creeping up.

Thanks


----------



## rollyourown420 (Nov 5, 2009)

c'mon i really need help on this, and theres got to be some lucky SOB on here whos been to a cannabis cup before. Pleeaaaaaaaaaase


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Nov 7, 2009)

Just ripped a nice bong load and cruisin' the forums. 



rollitup said:


> Well first off, I would like to welcome everyone that has joined the forum. It is a new forum and we are just getting started. *Currently we have 200 vistors /day now.* And it is rising daily, relax hangout. On the top bar of the screen is a photoalbum of what people are contributing for pictures, all pictures will be stored under your personal album and are seen by all the stonerz
> 
> Happy smoking
> Rollitup Admin


200 vistors per day.. I see more than that viewing one forum nowadays. I guess a lot more stoners learned to use the internet in the past three years, haha.


----------



## Ghenybud32 (Nov 10, 2009)

yeah me too. I enjoy coming to the forums often and browsing, but I gonna start posting regularly.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 10, 2009)

.....  .. ... ahhhh, oh yeah!woot woot!! the 3rd bowl always does it for me


----------



## stinkyskunkybadbud (Nov 12, 2009)

hi all 
new here...just toked on my top 44 x swazi strain....(only smoked the leaves but it feels like train has hit me :/


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 13, 2009)

Wutz up??? Seems like a min since iv ebeen in here


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 14, 2009)

for shizzle my nizzle.what up screw, it's been awhile since I been up in this shiznit too..


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 15, 2009)

Wut up greenhorn got sum fIre today...  I ain't even gon ask wut u wrkn with


----------



## ganjamayne (Nov 23, 2009)

Duuudes this is the easiest way to make some extra cash while smokin at your computer!

<a href="http://makeanincomeonlinefree.blogspot.com">Best Paid Free Online Surveys</a>


----------



## Ghosteh (Nov 30, 2009)

Yes. Enjoying my new bong with some ice tubes. It rips!


----------



## Ghosteh (Nov 30, 2009)

Ghosteh said:


> Yes. Enjoying my new bong with some ice tubes. It rips!


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V_7_Eo6l82I


----------



## nanskies (Dec 8, 2009)

do they make clear blunt wraps?


----------



## 400Whps (Dec 8, 2009)

yess, i made a thread the otherday
197,613 members of rollitup.
please check it out, i didnt think id come accross a bit of history! i guess this is the beginign and we'll all be dead before the end!(I hope this site improves with time and helps my greatgrand children grow boom-tastic chronic!)
PEACE AND LOVE


----------



## Dragon toker (Dec 10, 2009)

400Whps said:


> I hope this site improves with time and helps my greatgrand children grow boom-tastic chronic!)
> PEACE AND LOVE


 I've been finding this forum very informative and even entertaining a bit. I'm not sure how long the site has been around but i've learned a lot since I've been hanging out here. Lurked around for a bit but decided it was friendly enough to join up.Now I just need to find a place to get some smoke from. I hate when things go dry which is why i want to learn to grow my own.


----------



## KvE (Dec 11, 2009)

How much do you guys usually smoke in a session? I generally only take a couple hits, but I see people say stuff like "3rd bowl" all the time.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 12, 2009)

......  3 bowls work for me!


----------



## Otacon (Dec 12, 2009)

I tend to smoke one joint, then chill for an hour or so, then another joint, chill for an hour, third joint... You get the point


----------



## cadillacboi420 (Dec 12, 2009)

do you really think the dea will come bust my grow just because i research "marijuana" online. they know me by watching my internet habits! it was suggested to me! got me thinking


----------



## Gonzoplyer (Dec 18, 2009)

Love it tooo lots of fun


----------



## THC1 (Dec 26, 2009)

<~~~~~ tokin' chem dawg!


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 26, 2009)

sour grape haze  love this shit man


----------



## BlazinBiz (Dec 29, 2009)

Dank Haze and chillin around riu... this is great. There is so much good info on this site and entertainmet as well, it is really addicting and cool to see how others are overgrowing the man out there.


----------



## cmama (Dec 30, 2009)

I have visited a dispensary with over 75 strains, plus edibles, tinctures, oils, and tons of knowledge. The budtenders were aware of my condition and asked about how I work so they could assist me in selecting the proper medication for daytime and for nighttime. For those of you who do not know there are different strains for differents pains and different strains for the time of day and conditions you are able to medicate in. I would have to rate 10 out of the 12 dispensaries I visited to have very knowledgeable staff, high security, and quality medication. I think the good business models will succeed and the bad ones weed themselves out (pun intended). Good luck to all who have it together with their business models. I find that the dispensary model that appeals most to me ( and probably most adult patients) does not include a neon pot leaf in the window. I prefer a more like a clinic (but not cold) environment.
Here's my best experience.
Discrete signage outside or on door. I was greeted by an attractive young lady at the front desk after being buzzed through a security door. She took my Dr. recommendation and drivers license for proper identification. They had a large comfortable waiting area with reading material and water available. The budmaster met me and asked what I was interested in, what my conditions was, what type of work I did, what type of medication works best. After about a 8 minute conversation he helped me select several different strains. He was careful with the medication, respecting that it is expensive and needs to be tended carefully. Also the weights were on the heavy side about 4 grams. (1/8 oz. = 3.5 grams) and only charged me the 1/8 oz. price. They were courteous, knowledgeable, didn't rush me (I probably smelled at least 30 different varieties), and were reasonable priced.

Here's a great source for Medical Marijuana in Colorado http://ColoMM.com


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 30, 2009)

it's about that time to get blitzed! gonna smoke my brains out starting now and after I'm done, gonna smoke my brains out again    getting there....   ......to be continued


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 31, 2009)

.......still smoking my brains out    ......


----------



## TokemonGo (Jan 2, 2010)

Feeling absolutely amazing on Ak-47 x Blueberry...


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 7, 2010)

Wutz up wutz up???? Lu birds in thiz biotch! Hope everyonez gud n havin a good new yearz


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jan 19, 2010)

what up what up!! it's about time to burn this mofo down  burn motherf*cker, burn ,,, hey, I think I set the roof on fire
[youtube]BGvd-C7bw8g[/youtube]


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 24, 2010)

Blowin purp... Bongs n rillos all day mayn..... Ima make it a song... Happy tokin ppls


----------



## PineAppleXpress (Jan 25, 2010)

I will ROLL IT UP !! Smoked the biggest CROSS X JOINT took Pictures. But they will be up in a day or two. Might even make some kind of DIY step-by-step guides for the three headed cross joint....but not now. im way too...... STOOOONED


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 25, 2010)

At ihop stoned az hell... Dammmmn!!! N with my chicks* mom n bro...  ....


----------



## phoenix862 (Feb 4, 2010)

Gotta love smokin 2 joints


----------



## GanjaClimber (Feb 6, 2010)

Happy 4:20 A.M. From Colorado!

I'm tokin' on Bubblicious!


----------



## hdsmoking (Feb 6, 2010)

hey guys if anyone wants to check out this video i put up on youtube of me and my friend smoking weed and doing tricks? its in 720p.. leave a comment and let me get some feed back on what you guys think. heres a link >> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CSb99a4ddaU


----------



## jammin screw (Feb 12, 2010)

Blowin some kush in the wind... Maria doin me right.... Regular swisher rillo again  maaaaaan I know someones doin it up right Now mayn


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Feb 12, 2010)

yup yup, you know who be doing it up!  .  .  .....


----------



## jammin screw (Feb 13, 2010)

Just chillin puffin purp n freestylin... Who else doin it up?


----------



## hayzeheven (Feb 13, 2010)

Smokr said:


> Always nice to see another grass forums!
> Here's hoping a long and successful history to RollItUp.org!


 
i think it's pretty funny that the first person to say a toast for rollitup, hoping for "a long and successful history" only posted 3 times on this website, back in 2006 when it started..

lol a little bit funny.. no?


----------



## cRaZylilmuffin (Feb 14, 2010)

hayzeheven said:


> i think it's pretty funny that the first person to say a toast for rollitup, hoping for "a long and successful history" only posted 3 times on this website, back in 2006 when it started..
> 
> lol a little bit funny.. no?


 
hahah yeah


----------



## hazyintentions (Mar 3, 2010)

^^ That is pretty classic. well I love it here, gonna build a house just south of Grow Journals, beside the Music forum


----------



## HellaHello (Mar 6, 2010)

Hey, since it seems like they're no live topics how about i start a new one? Who enjoys physical activities whilst high?


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 9, 2010)

HellaHello said:


> Hey, since it seems like they're no live topics how about i start a new one? Who enjoys physical activities whilst high?


I DO!! sex while high rocks!!  .  .  .... ....  .......  .  .  ....  ....


----------



## hazyintentions (Mar 9, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> I DO!! sex while high rocks!!  .  .  .... ....  .......  .  .  ....  ....



I'll second that notion.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 9, 2010)

are you rolling your eyes at me? LOL


----------



## BquamB (Mar 10, 2010)

I was baked when I picked this new pipe, what's the verdict?


----------



## jammin screw (Mar 25, 2010)

Suuuuuuuuppp!? Besides our heads...  1


----------



## Essentials (Apr 8, 2010)

lol i dabed whisky on my plants when i came home last night on one leaf and it kinda fuked the leaf ,dont do it.... ... i was guna call the it weedski piss ed


----------



## growxbud (Apr 9, 2010)

how is everybody ready for 4 20


----------



## kylen (Apr 14, 2010)

growxbud said:


> how is everybody ready for 4 20


brownies n blunts


----------



## toke but don't choke (Apr 19, 2010)

LOL guys I don't even know if I am in the right thread to ask this but I just smoked a fatty and I am overly paranoid so bare with me, . I was wondering if I should post on these forums through a proxy server to mask my ip so the boys in blue won't come knocking on my door by tracking my ip address. I am about to start a grow journal and post pics of the ladies but I am scared to do so, to be totally honest.


----------



## akgrown (Apr 26, 2010)

If your scared and a proxy puts your mind at ease then use that proxy homie. When i was in Iraq the base had all the good shit locked so we had a paid proxy and never got caught.


----------



## biggun (May 7, 2010)

I never understood why people continue to smoke weed if it give's you an unpleasant feeling like Paranoia... I get high and i am not really sure how paranoia feels.. I feel GOOOOD...PEACE


----------



## Steezball (May 17, 2010)

Rollitup.com is cool.


----------



## jammin screw (May 29, 2010)

Its smoke sum more Saturday.. Hope all is good...


----------



## The420Finisher (Jun 2, 2010)

Its been 3 months of no smoke for me and I must say I hate it. I got 9 month till I can smoke so burn a few for me.


----------



## Jut (Jun 5, 2010)

thats ok im tokin a crossy XD im xtremly proud of being a part of this comunity peace brethren


----------



## Venom420 (Jun 13, 2010)

toke but don't choke said:


> LOL guys I don't even know if I am in the right thread to ask this but I just smoked a fatty and I am overly paranoid so bare with me, . I was wondering if I should post on these forums through a proxy server to mask my ip so the boys in blue won't come knocking on my door by tracking my ip address. I am about to start a grow journal and post pics of the ladies but I am scared to do so, to be totally honest.


 i feel the same exact way right now


----------



## Venom420 (Jun 13, 2010)

Jut said:


> thats ok im tokin a crossy XD im xtremly proud of being a part of this comunity peace brethren


nice cross joint jut


----------



## dankdalia (Jun 17, 2010)

i still have yet to smoke a cross joint.


----------



## o B12UT4L o (Jun 21, 2010)

Bump to the cross joint bro!


----------



## eastsidebagel (Jun 26, 2010)

Browsing through this forum has become very quickly my second-favourite pass-time. Thumbsup to all the good and invaluable advice which is given here!


----------



## abo el Seioof (Jul 5, 2010)

keep rolling


----------



## samtheham420 (Jul 10, 2010)

I've only been a member of rollitup for a couple days and I already LOVE it!
I tell everyone about how cool it is all the time now=]
Fuck myspace and facebook.
Too much drama for me.
Talking about weed is much better!


----------



## blazin256 (Jul 10, 2010)

wow, fuck myspace and facebook, such extreme thinking. i love it! time for a marlboro


----------



## Kodank Moment (Jul 12, 2010)

Lol ya fuck social networking


----------



## birdlegs (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Everyone, just joined and glad to meet ya. I've been smoking for 40 or so and I hope to smoke for another 20 yrs. or so. I just love the marijuana plant and it loves me back.
Man, I must be way too high right now!
birdlegs


----------



## phreakygoat (Jul 21, 2010)

pch'ong!
rep my balls playa


----------



## jammin screw (Jul 23, 2010)

Fixin to hit up whataburger, ahhh .... Already mayyn >


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 1, 2010)

proc said:


> mmmm crossjoint.


 you know, its bizarre. i'm a huge pothead and pineapple express fan; yet i've never smoked a crossjoint. ive smoked everything else..joints, blunts, bowls of all types, bongs, ghettos, apples, gravity bongs, bubblers, etc. yet ive never had a crossjoint. i think i'll google it someday.


----------



## jewfr00 (Aug 5, 2010)

kricket53 said:


> you know, its bizarre. i'm a huge pothead and pineapple express fan; yet i've never smoked a crossjoint. ive smoked everything else..joints, blunts, bowls of all types, bongs, ghettos, apples, gravity bongs, bubblers, etc. yet ive never had a crossjoint. i think i'll google it someday.


i actully took the time to try and roll one. it sucked, it was only pulling from the front end.


----------



## kricket53 (Aug 5, 2010)

jewfr00 said:


> i actully took the time to try and roll one. it sucked, it was only pulling from the front end.


 well if you can do it right, its mad nice.


----------



## Dr.Hazed (Aug 19, 2010)

Cross joints are boss, i remember trying to roll one hahaha, never again, i leave my girlfriend to do the rolling


----------



## Retris (Aug 19, 2010)

Yea I definitely went to other sites but they were soo over loaded with people that even if I did post on it there's no way it would have worked out. This site is big, but small enough to still be a community of people that respond to each other. And that is def what I was looking for in a forum.


----------



## reefermdns (Aug 20, 2010)

LOVE ME sum crossjoint action...also love rolling Dutch Tulips, been known to give them out as bday presents actually lol

check it out...


----------



## Coreyhulick (Aug 22, 2010)

im from eugene oregon haha, toke this blunt


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 4, 2010)

So who's smoking the good shit up in here? ....cause I am


----------



## Kodank Moment (Sep 8, 2010)

Greenhorn. If your in WA State...lemme know  looks so delicious...


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Sep 8, 2010)

Kodank Moment said:


> Greenhorn. If your in WA State...lemme know  looks so delicious...


hahaha! sorry dude, not in washington....but if you ever in hawai'i, make sure you let me know thanks dude. it's purple haze. the smoke of the month in my part of town


----------



## drinkmugrootbeer (Oct 8, 2010)

pass the grass smoke of the day here is norther lights and smoke fine hash say stoned men stay stoned


(danger typing well stoned watch for misspelled words


----------



## NLNo5 (Oct 13, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> So who's smoking the good shit up in here? ....cause I am


What strain is this and where can I get it?


----------



## NLNo5 (Oct 13, 2010)

I've been engaged to RIU for some time now and have seriously been thinking about a Marriage. Wherever I may go as long as I grow I will be with you RIU.


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 2, 2010)

new flavor of the month in my neck of the woods.... green crack, yumm yumm!!!


----------



## bluemoonn 420 (Nov 3, 2010)

beautiful green crack well grown and cured whoever did it knows what they are doing and i want to shake their hand


----------



## Gnarcissistic (Nov 5, 2010)

i recently bought a quarter of mids... which was pretty fun considering the prices i'm used to. it was 50 bucks a quarter and i rolled a bunch of blunts and did some firecrackers.

i think i'm over mids, though. i'd rather just save up and have some dank every now and then than always be toking dirt weed. will get some pictures of the good stuff up soon enough


----------



## whitewidowlover (Nov 5, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> So who's smoking the good shit up in here? ....cause I am


That is NICE!


----------



## whitewidowlover (Nov 5, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> new flavor of the month in my neck of the woods.... green crack, yumm yumm!!!


WOW!.. Looks Yummy!


----------



## whitewidowlover (Nov 5, 2010)

That purple haze looks soooooooo Delicious!


----------



## whitewidowlover (Nov 5, 2010)

reefermdns said:


> LOVE ME sum crossjoint action...also love rolling Dutch Tulips, been known to give them out as bday presents actually lol
> 
> check it out...


That's cool. Never smoked either of them. And my bday is in November BTW!


----------



## whitewidowlover (Nov 5, 2010)

samtheham420 said:


> I've only been a member of rollitup for a couple days and I already LOVE it!
> I tell everyone about how cool it is all the time now=]
> Fuck myspace and facebook.
> Too much drama for me.
> Talking about weed is much better!


I agree with you!


----------



## bluemoonn 420 (Nov 6, 2010)

My brother brought over some kemo and hyperactive and I must say the kemo is the best nausea medicine I have ever used and the Hyperactive is THEE best bud I have ever smoked with so much thc that you can't even see the bud! It ripped the bag when we tried to pull it out and their was still plastic on it! We threw it a window and it stuck and left so much thc on the window you could light it up and get buzzin! And it still had soooooooo much thc I wish I took pictures but I was literally halucinating after me and 3 of my homes smoked that gram joint! I'm telling you if you ever have a chance to get hyperactive GET IT! But be carefully because it is thee strongest strain in the world naturally =D


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 6, 2010)

bluemoonn 420 said:


> My brother brought over some kemo and hyperactive and I must say the kemo is the best nausea medicine I have ever used and the Hyperactive is THEE best bud I have ever smoked with so much thc that you can't even see the bud! It ripped the bag when we tried to pull it out and their was still plastic on it! We threw it a window and it stuck and left so much thc on the window you could light it up and get buzzin! And it still had soooooooo much thc I wish I took pictures but I was literally halucinating after me and 3 of my homes smoked that gram joint! I'm telling you if you ever have a chance to get hyperactive GET IT! But be carefully because it is thee strongest strain in the world naturally =D


is that a name of a strain? and no pics??


----------



## bluemoonn 420 (Nov 6, 2010)

Yea you have never heard of hyperactive or kemo? They have both been banned from the cannabis cup because it wouldn't be fair and I was to excited about smoking 2 of the most potent strains in the world and also I didn't have a camera on me but next time he brings more Il be sure to take a pit because these buds were unbelievable


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 6, 2010)

bluemoonn 420 said:


> Yea you have never heard of hyperactive or kemo? They have both been banned from the cannabis cup because it wouldn't be fair and I was to excited about smoking 2 of the most potent strains in the world and also I didn't have a camera on me but next time he brings more Il be sure to take a pit because these buds were unbelievable


nope never heard of it. who makes it, BC seeds? 

ya man, take pictures next time. I've never seen a bud with so much trichs that when you throw it against something, it sticks. sounds unbelievable.


----------



## jammin screw (Nov 7, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> nope never heard of it. who makes it, BC seeds?
> 
> ya man, take pictures next time. I've never seen a bud with so much trichs that when you throw it against something, it sticks. sounds unbelievable.


Clownin haha, The doooooccccccccman wuts been up bro? Things great ur way? Things would be better but no budz, get at me broo


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Nov 7, 2010)

jammin screw said:


> Clownin haha, The doooooccccccccman wuts been up bro? Things great ur way? Things would be better but no budz, get at me broo


 what up screw! damn I haven't seen you in awhile. things are good here man. sad to hear no budz on your end. I'll take a few extra hits for you


----------



## bluemoonn 420 (Nov 8, 2010)

iight. well kemo was genetically engineered to be for chemotherapy patients because of their nausea and it is the best nausea medicine i have ever used, and hyperactive is just the best for pain and here check it out http://www.canadianhempco.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=423 i found a place where you can get seeds and you dont have to believe me and if you even have enough money to get some of these seeds and after you dry and cure the nugs throw it a window and test it out, oh and be careful when you smoke it because it is REALLY potent


----------



## emilyblunt (Nov 22, 2010)

I've tried smoking that once before. It was the best. Yes it's sticky and very very potent. A lot of THC in it. The best!


----------



## bluemoonn 420 (Nov 25, 2010)

I know right! Best strains I have ever smoked, I couldnt believe how much thc was in them! I have some master kush right now and it works great for my pain.


----------



## WRENCHESINHAND (Dec 7, 2010)

its great to have a wonderful place like ROLLIUP to go and be amarrijicans . HAPPY TREES TO ALL!!


----------



## jammin screw (Dec 13, 2010)

WRENCHESINHAND said:


> its great to have a wonderful place like ROLLIUP to go and be amarrijicans . HAPPY TREES TO ALL!!


Maaaan, cheers to that, dooooocccccccc where u at homie, ey my girl and a few ppls said I look like bj Penn, lol crazy hah, jus more chunky then slim lmao, fuk it, hope u been great tho bro n many blessings


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Dec 13, 2010)

jammin screw said:


> Maaaan, cheers to that, dooooocccccccc where u at homie, ey my girl and a few ppls said I look like bj Penn, lol crazy hah, jus more chunky then slim lmao, fuk it, hope u been great tho bro n many blessings


Hahahaha! Been great homie. Blessings back at ya


----------



## Aspiringpothead37 (Dec 15, 2010)

K I'm starting to really think about Charlie Manson and I am starting to like him and I am starting to get crazy thoughts am I just to high or am I like crazy?


----------



## KIERAN0797 (Dec 18, 2010)

hi rollitup im all up 4 this site u can find mostly everything u need to no on here keep up the hard work peace n love to all free the weed


----------



## EmperorGonzo (Dec 24, 2010)

I really like this community so far. I might have to make a purchase to see more.


----------



## Aspiringpothead37 (Dec 25, 2010)

I've smoked three joints and had 7 milky bong hoots but I still can't get to sleep I even opened the liquor cabinet a bit just to help get me to sleep but it is soooo difficult I'm pretty high and I think drunk but I can't really tell. oh shit I just stood up and almost fell I'm pretty drunk haha I can't get to sleep and bein on my computer probably isn't helping maybe I should try warm milk


----------



## eddieb98 (Dec 25, 2010)

roll a fat one and kick f**kin' back pal....maybe smack your walrus.


----------



## danielins (Jan 26, 2011)

eddieb98 said:


> roll a fat one and kick f**kin' back pal....maybe smack your walrus.


best fukcin way to sleep HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## jammin screw (Feb 12, 2011)

Still buzzin n at red lobster wow


----------



## 00Saint (Feb 15, 2011)

High with a few of the homies... and bored as hell. Any one know of any fun games or activities we could engage in to lighten things up? lol damn.....


----------



## El420 (Feb 15, 2011)

go look for some tail


----------



## 760local (Feb 23, 2011)

im so baked its weird god would put a plant that would make us feel great!


----------



## Lehrian (Feb 23, 2011)

8:30pm on a Thursday night here in Australia, getting stoned here is a daily lifestyle as there is fuck all else to do... Lol. Just chilling with a few of my regular stoner buddies. A shout out to all Australian pot smokers.


----------



## DarkAcad (Mar 12, 2011)

What up Rollitup? It's 5:20 in Texas, and here I find myself researching and now rolling up a nice blunt. No sticks and seeds, grade A of course, I can't wait to become that piece of bacon sizzling on the frying pan. Thank you Mary J. Lighting this up to all my friends in smoke.


----------



## Derple (Mar 13, 2011)

hey, does anyone know anything about helping legalize MJ in australia? if so can you msg me


----------



## czxtvr (Mar 15, 2011)

It great that puff puff passers have a place to hang and discuss shop..Keep up the good work roll it up!!!!


----------



## jammin screw (Mar 17, 2011)

Been medicated n jus got some bomb azz putty tat.... Bout to smoke another bowl.... Smoke responsible ad u can


----------



## jimmy420jones (Mar 28, 2011)

Super sweet site I just stopped by to check it out and its sick I just ordered a sick ass perc from phatassglass.com and I can't wait to get it so I can post some pics here. Toke it up


----------



## jammin screw (Apr 2, 2011)

Jus did alil bowl n I feel riiiggghhhttt..... GDP is f'n greaaat, second time to blaze it in 2 1/2 3 yrs, we smoked this about 3 weeks b4 he got locked up, so that bowl was for my potna.... Nicho, free my boy, n if ur potna(partner) is on lock, free him too, these bs mj laws, maaan I'm thoed


----------



## Chronic Monster (Jun 2, 2011)

what up? whos tokin today


----------



## Da Almighty Jew (Jun 6, 2011)

im tokin today! Big Ups to all my fans!!


----------



## Kobethastoner (Jun 15, 2011)

fuck SILLY RABBIT TRICKS ARE FOR KIDS!!!!!!!!! im soooooo baked with sum strawberry kush and afghani


----------



## Kobethastoner (Jun 15, 2011)

nigga wit me messin up the puff puff give rotation


----------



## Kobethastoner (Jun 15, 2011)

we got us sum danky dank me my girlfriend and my homie


----------



## Kobethastoner (Jun 15, 2011)

im gonna toke till i choke


----------



## redacid25 (Jun 16, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j_9T1SPJXRI please watch this video and share the truth with everyone Peace and Love to all.


----------



## 111halfbakednut111 (Jun 24, 2011)

plezz help, im from northen lreland and im in need of a bag of gud weed...


----------



## ShadyStoner (Jun 25, 2011)

hey halfbaked here an idea....


grow your own!!!


----------



## fasteddy714 (Jul 15, 2011)

Gd DAY and WHATS UUUUUPPP ! ! ! !?!? ? ? Lil' RHODY Rhode Island says hi from the OCEAN STATE


----------



## fasteddy714 (Jul 15, 2011)

What a flashback to the late 60's I just got. People forgot how to oppose & protest whatever they are against. Us ol' hipsters, we did get old but shiiit, nobodys got the balls to stand for their beleifs anymore. I was 14yrs. old and gettin' in fistfights to prevent my ass getting beat down, for protesting my friends and cousins having to join the service an go serve in 'Nam. The older guys all had to go.The term was a1yr. stint over there. It worked though 'cause by 1972 when I turned 18-my number came up and but they abolished the draft". Stepped-up the bombing thats another story.


----------



## Bowser02 (Jul 17, 2011)

Any 1 from south nj / south philly areas looking to sell??


----------



## marijuanaBAG (Aug 4, 2011)

Please help i've fallin an i cant get up! (old people r lazE)


----------



## bigbillyrocka (Aug 4, 2011)

my nephew and i were just smoking some stuff. hyper is in the name. 
might be the only name "hyper." anyways, my heads all tingly. feels good man...


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Aug 5, 2011)

Well it got to the known website status, so good job I hear you guys are pretty laid back. I don't cause trouble but I always end up getting banned from other sites for talking back to mods, ha but hopefully I can stick around here. Didn't the owner make this site to go against grasscity? I think he did, well good job on that goal I like this place more and I just got here.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hmm what happened to all the people on the first few pages?


----------



## cannabutt (Sep 15, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Hmm what happened to all the people on the first few pages?


Those pages are like 5 years ago


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Sep 15, 2011)

cannabutt said:


> Those pages are like 5 years ago


Yeah but what happened to them? Did the creator eat them?


----------



## Duder1984 (Sep 18, 2011)

joints till I die...fuck a pipe!


----------



## Snowed (Sep 20, 2011)

I loves me a big fat J .. Or a blunt haha.


----------



## Airdude (Sep 21, 2011)

learned my french inhale off some joints, nothing better than some hand rolled paper planes


----------



## Prefontaine (Oct 8, 2011)

so i gotta bunch of D grade shit weed left over from my crop, so i just broke up a bunch and ran it across the kief screen, then i rolled it up, well 6 king size papers later, and im a quarter inch into an 18 gram joint 

WOOT WOOT


----------



## B1aze (Oct 13, 2011)

rolled a joint of k3 and it actually got me high.


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Oct 17, 2011)

I was just lying on our woollen carpet, minding my own business when my mama comes and SITS ON ME! Starts poking and prodding me in the ribs...


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> I was just lying on our woollen carpet, minding my own business when my mama comes and SITS ON ME! Starts poking and prodding me in the ribs...


...keep going...


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Nov 7, 2011)

Then she started tickling me the demanding I make her a cup of coffee...


----------



## rowlman (Nov 7, 2011)

xKuroiTaimax said:


> Then she started tickling me the demanding I make her a cup of coffee...


...go on, tell me more


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Nov 8, 2011)

rowlman said:


> ...go on, tell me more


Use your imagination, .


----------



## rowlman (Nov 8, 2011)

Hepheastus420 said:


> Use your imagination, .


I like her way better...now go away Hep...lol...and find your own toys to play with.


----------



## rowlman (Nov 23, 2011)

...and what happened next?


----------



## Panama507 (Dec 26, 2011)

All I know is....nirvanas white rhino is the truth!! I'm sooooo extremely high right now and I'm loving it!!! HAPPY SMOKING!


----------



## john420ht (Dec 30, 2011)

hello im new in the forum


----------



## xKuroiTaimax (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm a big white rhino fan as well, Panama x

Welcome, John <3 We have a Newbies/Introduction section too :3


----------



## rowlman (Jan 5, 2012)

R.I.U. via my new phone....pretty cool!


----------



## Pseudonymn21 (Jan 7, 2012)

First post on this board. Not quite blazed, not quite drunk. It's a good combo.


----------



## Jefferanamo420 (Jan 11, 2012)

yooooo whats everyone doin


----------



## Jefferanamo420 (Jan 11, 2012)

og kush # 18, blue widow and bud light. listening to bone thugs and chillin


----------



## kesorthechiken (Jan 12, 2012)

check out my stoney music video when im smokin by kesor the chiken http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJfwd3GdSfo


----------



## Reloca (Jan 12, 2012)

Hello, I stopped by to check out this thread and it's pretty lame, Charlie the Unicorn is much more entertaining http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CsGYh8AacgY


----------



## WeAreBaked (Jan 16, 2012)

I love the site and hope you keep you the great work stoner


----------



## MarleyNme (Jan 21, 2012)

i agree with reloca


----------



## buddha webb (Jan 22, 2012)

ive just done a 2grm sativa joint,im very high and im doing another one because i like it very much!
I got white rhino and jack on the roof garden,and im high waiting!


Trip on this.....[video=youtube_share;UXAaDqPl7oY]http://youtu.be/UXAaDqPl7oY[/video]


----------



## jammin screw (Jan 25, 2012)

nice vid BW.....


----------



## calicatt79 (Jan 27, 2012)

buddha webb said:


> ive just done a 2grm sativa joint,im very high and im doing another one because i like it very much!
> I got white rhino and jack on the roof garden,and im high waiting!
> 
> 
> Trip on this.....[video=youtube_share;UXAaDqPl7oY]http://youtu.be/UXAaDqPl7oY[/video]


Sweet.....my babies are waiting to wake up in 1 hr and 7 min and they loved hearing this while they wait!!! and I liked watchin too


----------



## Riv (Jan 31, 2012)

Leggo .


----------



## employedmale (Feb 11, 2012)

My Eggo,
Hey sorry if anything important was going on here. Just kind of token. Wanted to say hi. Was wondering if pot supposed to make you hapyy, how come I hate you so much?
Nono, I don'[t need all of this security.
Love you


----------



## CaliBoy93 (Mar 23, 2012)

I love it here!!!!!!


----------



## mysunnyboy (Jun 18, 2012)

school is out i see^^^

not you caliboy


----------



## Puddle Of Goop (Jun 22, 2012)

i was on GC. Then i realized how less communist this was. and better people...


----------



## lycanhall (Sep 23, 2012)

As being a newbie to first time growing iv'e got most of my help from this site and all you fellow smokers around the world so a BIG THANK YOU
Came across this and was wondering if you all agree?, i do on some lol

GANJA ETIQUETTE
Written By:
Groda Lotsapot
1. The person who rolls the joint (no matter whose weed it is) gets to spark up the joint and get first hit. 
2. If someone rolls a nice joint, its good to give the person a complement on his rolling skills. 
3. If someone starts bogarting the bowl and starts using the excuse that its okay for him to Bogart it since 
it's his weed; this is definitely not cool. The punishment depends on the quality of the weed and how 
much he put in. (if it was real crappy and he was real cheap with it, then you bug on the person and rag 
on him) 
4. If someone is too palsy to light the bowl (due to being too stoned or the person is just a retard) then 
they must relinquish control of the lighter to someone more able to get it lit. This does NOT mean the 
person who lights gets free hits... this privilege tends to get abused ("hey lemme light it for you.") 
5. If someone is so much of a palsy that they blow INTO the pipe/joint and blow all the shit on the floor, 
this person must be ragged on and the person can't smoke on the next round (unless it was his stuff) 
6. If you smoke with someone in your house, you should let him or her eat some munchies you may have 
lying around... don't be cheap with your food, if you have any. 
7. If someone who's smoked asks for a sip of your soda, you must give him some, (cotton mouth is not 
fun). 
8. Converse of #7: if you ask for a sip, don't take a large gulp. 
9. If smoking from a joint, never put the whole thing in your mouth and get it all sopping wet. It is 
disgusting and it messes up the joint. 
10. If youre smoking from a bong and there is not enough in the bowl for a whole other hit, you should 
save the smoke in the chamber for the next person. (Don't let go of the rushhold or 'carb' and take it all 
yourself) 
11. Never bogart 
12. Never bitch about someone else's weed being no good. If you don't like it don't smoke it! 
13. If a friend gets you high sometime in the future you need to get that friend high 
14. Thou shall not turn down a smoke. Ever! 
15. Phrased in the form of a narrative: My buddy and I are sitting around smoking the weed that I just 
scored. After flaming-up, and taking a few moderate puffs, I pass it on. The sounds that follow can 
only be described as vacuum-like. After a couple of huge, lung-busting tokes, the guy passes back the 
remnants of something that could have, at some point, been a joint. If it's not completely "canoed", 
then it's absolutely soaked. I not so subtly drop that old Cheech & Chong line "Hey man, can I wring it 
out for you?" He just looks at me. 
16. I have noticed the following: After smoking-up, the odd "crass-monkey" some people will actually eat 
the stained, disgusting roach. This must be because they want that "extra bit" of oil, resin, or whatever 
is left on the paper. This situation can be compared to the patron of a good restaurant picking up his "as 
good as empty" plate and licking off the remaining morsels of food. Sure he got that little pool of 
gravy, but was it really worth it? 
17. If you buy weed from a friend or a friend of a friend, it is polite to roll a joint, (a small one, if you 
wish) and smoke with the person who sells you the stuff. 
18. It is very impolite to hand someone an empty bowl, without notifying that person of its possible 
cashed-ness. A proper warning would be 'Here ya go. I think it might be cashed. 
19. The person who fills the bowl is given the opportunity to take the first hit. It doesn't matter whose 
weed it is. 
20. Always remember to thank a person who has gotten you high. I know it sounds silly, but I know 
people who never say thanks and it gets a little annoying. 
21. The person who brought the bud picks the music. 
22. When using a bong, DON'T blow out the ashes, unless that's what the "homeowner" does. 
23. NEVER go to someone's house EXPECTING him or her to catch you a buzz. Of course, there are 
exceptions to this rule... 
24. If you spill the bong, clean it up! (And don't forget to put water back in!) 
25. When the roach gets too small, if someone has a problem with it, it is common courtesy here to put the 
roach in a bowl and finish it that way. That way the people who don't mind burning their fingers don't 
get it all. 
26. Thou shall not roll pinners


----------



## bigbudahluva (Oct 13, 2012)

g thats alot of text above...


----------



## bigbudahluva (Oct 13, 2012)

i agree with this 26. Thou shall not roll pinners


----------



## writtin (Oct 13, 2012)

lycanhall said:


> 10. If you&#8217;re smoking from a bong and there is not enough in the bowl for a whole other hit, you should
> save the smoke in the chamber for the next person. (Don't let go of the rushhold or 'carb' and take it all
> yourself)


Nasty - I would rather pack them a fresh bowl than give them a stale hit...


----------



## lycanhall (Oct 14, 2012)

*

17. If you buy weed from a friend or a friend of a friend, it is polite to roll a joint, (a small one, if you 
wish) and smoke with the person who sells you the stuff.

i just walk in say what i want then go, although i have had some tasters of my dealer, and we do have a joint together now and then,​




*


----------



## Pizip (Nov 12, 2012)

I just want to move to Colorado.  you guys are doing big things there!


----------



## bubbles6302 (Nov 14, 2012)

lycanhall said:


> *
> 
> 17. If you buy weed from a friend or a friend of a friend, it is polite to roll a joint, (a small one, if you
> wish) and smoke with the person who sells you the stuff.
> ...


Normally i will stay and chat i couldnt b smokin everytime id never get anything done  i keep my smoking until night time Blunts and Bongs


----------



## undadatable1x (Dec 20, 2012)

I appreciate your forum. Let's keep growing. Literally and figuratively .


----------



## wildfire91969 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hello, new to this....I am a driver...love to smoke just have to figure out a inexpensive way to pass the pop up urine tests....


----------



## FoilageTrees (Feb 21, 2013)

wildfire91969 said:


> Hello, new to this....I am a driver...love to smoke just have to figure out a inexpensive way to pass the pop up urine tests....


niosin look for it a cvs


----------



## hillbillyherbs (Feb 21, 2013)

I like these two:
*13. If a friend gets you high sometime in the future you need to get that friend high 
14. Thou shall not turn down a smoke. Ever!  This one keeps me on the couch most of the day.*


----------



## Super Toker (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanx for the site rollitup. Love it but still learning to use it lol. Time is never wasted when your wasted all the time.


----------



## suppermario (Mar 6, 2013)

As someone who sold pot when I was in high school. I would say that if you are a 1/8 to 1/4 and week buyer you should smoke me up ones a week for dealing with you and if you are a 1/2 to full oz buyer we take turns smoking one another and QP to lbs if you are spending that kinda money you should get a J or some bong hits to see what you are getting. but this is if I only see you cuz you like to get bud from me if you are a true friend I keep a HP as head stash for the month so if your with me when I roll up you smoke for free and my G/f and her cut friends smoke for free when they want. life rule one keep the girl happy and and your friends around you high.


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 7, 2013)

I love my city.


----------



## suppermario (Mar 7, 2013)

Y do you love you city so much if you dont mind me asking there?


----------



## dankdalia (Mar 8, 2013)

Because Colorado rocks.


----------



## suppermario (Mar 9, 2013)

I will have to take your word for it would love to go see it but dont know anyone that lives there and the ones I do dont smoke. But I do love south park  so what is the deal with smoking there now can you but it in a store if you over 21 and smoke? like how dos that shit work?


----------



## suppermario (Mar 10, 2013)

OMG my back just went out on me so I'm  and had to take 2 k pins. I hate taking pills they just make you all fucked up in the wrong way and I cant drive on thing shit. I need to know how to get that rub they sell in cali back muscle and one know how I can get my hands one something like .... or the way to make it at home. you guys would b a big help. I work as a framer on houses so I get pain like this a lot and same with the other guys on the job site. sry if I wrote this like a 3 grader but the pill are doing a # that Y I don't want to take them and I cant work like that. ping from denve would could know a shop that malls stuff like that ?


----------



## roseypeach (Mar 14, 2013)

Google alldaychemist it's a Canadian online drug store you can get damn near everything there, without paying an arm and a leg. Good luck bro


----------



## yellowpackTOPman (Mar 29, 2013)

I registered yesterday and iam already in love with this forum. there are some friendly and very helpful. some not so friendly but still helpful. I just started my grow journal today im on day 11. ive got three sprouts coming out. it would be cool if anyone who sees this can go check out my journal. Hell even add me. Im trying to grow my rep as well as grow my herb, with advice from people who are well you know like me


----------



## blazeher (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi Parlabane! 

I wanted to say hi as well! I'm new to Roll It Up and am still learning about the forum. I'm exited to talk in a venue with marijuana enthusiasts.  I have a lot to say! Humboldt lyfe.

<3


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 11, 2013)

blazeher said:


> Hi Parlabane!
> 
> I wanted to say hi as well! I'm new to Roll It Up and am still learning about the forum. I'm exited to talk in a venue with marijuana enthusiasts.  I have a lot to say! Humboldt lyfe.
> 
> <3


welcome to the forum  so you have a lot to say? let's hear it


----------



## Orlandocb (Apr 11, 2013)




----------



## shoediva (Apr 18, 2013)

suppermario said:


> OMG my back just went out on me so I'm  and had to take 2 k pins. I hate taking pills they just make you all fucked up in the wrong way and I cant drive on thing shit. I need to know how to get that rub they sell in cali back muscle and one know how I can get my hands one something like .... or the way to make it at home. you guys would b a big help. I work as a framer on houses so I get pain like this a lot and same with the other guys on the job site. sry if I wrote this like a 3 grader but the pill are doing a # that Y I don't want to take them and I cant work like that. ping from denve would could know a shop that malls stuff like that ?


_I Know this is an old post but for anyone wanting the same info i did not see it posted:
Check this out, it gives you step by step on how to make it. My pops used to make some this seems to be close to how he did it. Also, you can put some bud and leaves in some rubbing alcohol for a few days till it turned dark green ( he started with the wintergreen alcohol) or add some cucumbers too it as well (it helps keep in moisture) bottle of green rubbing alcohol an empty jar and some smoking quality.. and cucumber slices.Slice the cucumbers in a jar then pour in the green rubbing alcohol into the jar over the cucumbers. Let stand for a week until the alcohol has saturated the cucumber. The longer it stands the more potency it will have. You can add as many cucumbers and alcohol as you like for a bigger batch. The silica in cucumbers is an essential component for healthy connective tissue which includes intracellular cement, muscles, tendons, ligaments, cartilage, and bone.
He made this while i was growing up in Cali and provided it to family friends with advanced arthritis._

http://patients4medicalmarijuana.wordpress.com/2010/04/30/topical-cannabis-healing-salve/


----------



## Chuckdizzle (Apr 22, 2013)

About to spark up the 'ol after work j-bird, but wanted to stop by to share the good news with everybody....I ordered a Volcano Digit today and it should be at my doorstep by Thursday this week!!!!!! 

*spark*spark*puff*mmmm* gonna be smokin less of these joints *coughs* gotta take it easy on the aging lungs *puff-puff* but man I'm so stoke, I'm finally gonna be able to enjoy Mary Jane to her fullest and control the parts of the plant that will burn plus not worry about the health consequences *puff-puff*mmmm* I'll still have to toke a J every now and then though, nothin beats dat natural feelin'!


----------



## Hazydat620 (May 10, 2013)

about my 5th spliff of the day, some grape ape and PS danish export in a raw single wide coned out. and you know it has a crutch


----------



## rastadr (May 13, 2013)

i love those raw boy ... sure bring out the taste


----------



## Hazydat620 (May 17, 2013)

A Cynex and P.S Danish export spliff coned in a Raw Organic Hemp paper.


----------



## Hazydat620 (Jun 8, 2013)




----------



## Blunt Ed (Jun 23, 2013)

Just got a slice of some dank weed. Rolling up and getting high right now


----------



## Kingesh (Jun 24, 2013)

8 bowls into a smoke fest and i am feeling fantastic


----------



## jltx21 (Jun 30, 2013)

Im heating up a nice brand new nail bout to but a dab of some mendocino OG kush in my lungs!!!!


----------



## Highlowazupkush (Jul 8, 2013)

Man I heard Snoop dog smokes something like, 85 blunts a day?



[/joke]


----------



## Kingesh (Jul 8, 2013)

Highlowazupkush said:


> Man I heard Snoop dog smokes something like, 85 blunts a day?
> 
> 
> 
> [/joke]


Is that before or after breakfast?


----------



## Highlowazupkush (Jul 9, 2013)

Kingesh said:


> Is that before or after breakfast?



Man, I don't think it matters if its before or after. Breakfast comes when it comes, but when the new day comes, then its another 85 blunts!! 

For real though, if you have proper weed, you shouldn't need to smoke that much! 10-20 blunts a day, yea, maybe!


----------



## SciÎµncÎµ (Aug 9, 2013)

mind*BOOM*implosion.

This site has come so far!


----------



## len53 (Aug 9, 2013)

liftoff!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHZBURGERWALRUS (Aug 30, 2013)

Question, folks. I've looked through a few threads and pages of this one and I'm sure it's posted somewhere I should have noticed, but be kind I'm new and stoned: how do I give people rep? I've gotten some, and I see how to do 'likes', but can't find where I can give people rep

Thanks!


----------



## 420God (Aug 31, 2013)

CHZBURGERWALRUS said:


> Question, folks. I've looked through a few threads and pages of this one and I'm sure it's posted somewhere I should have noticed, but be kind I'm new and stoned: how do I give people rep? I've gotten some, and I see how to do 'likes', but can't find where I can give people rep
> 
> Thanks!


Click on the little 6 point star next to 'journal this post' under the persons avatar.


----------



## iSmokeUp (Sep 11, 2013)

rollitup said:


> Well first off, I would like to welcome everyone that has joined the forum. It is a new forum and we are just getting started. Currently we have 200 vistors /day now. And it is rising daily, relax hangout. On the top bar of the screen is a photoalbum of what people are contributing for pictures, all pictures will be stored under your personal album and are seen by all the stonerz
> Any advertising that you guys can do wether it be in other forums that you post in would be great.
> 
> Happy smoking
> Rollitup Admin



THanks for the Welcome!!  

Check out this website I made >> http://iSmokeUp.com


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Sep 16, 2013)

pretty cool site


----------



## willieG420 (Sep 18, 2013)

roryyyy!!!!!!!its will from interlocken sorry it took me so long to get in touch with ya i just made an account on here i dunno how to message or anything like that if u even can lol so i relpied on this thread.hit me back bro i would love to stay in contact with you man i forgot to get your number an stuff before i passed out on saturday nite and we had to leave around 5 on sunday so hmu buddy.


----------



## rory420420 (Sep 18, 2013)

Hey p.m. me or email me at [email protected]
You can't get p.m. unless u enable it..or ask tommy for my number..love to hear from ya..sorry but I'm not posting my number on a public forum...


----------



## Izzy The Kid (Sep 26, 2013)

Cool thread. I just joined a min ago


----------



## Izzy The Kid (Sep 26, 2013)

everyone's geeked up right


----------



## smokegreenshlt (Sep 26, 2013)

Mafahkkah got an hour yet before lights turn on....gotta smoke another one!...Then maybe it'll be time to feed my huge Hempy babies


----------



## gR33nDav3l0l (Oct 4, 2013)

Jump starting the day with the first harvest of the year


----------



## klozetgrow (May 5, 2014)

Thx for the work you guys put in +rep


----------



## Dabitup (Sep 16, 2014)

rollitup said:


> Well first off, I would like to welcome everyone that has joined the forum. It is a new forum and we are just getting started. Currently we have 200 vistors /day now. And it is rising daily, relax hangout. On the top bar of the screen is a photoalbum of what people are contributing for pictures, all pictures will be stored under your personal album and are seen by all the stonerz
> Any advertising that you guys can do wether it be in other forums that you post in would be great.
> 
> Happy smoking
> Rollitup Admin[/QU





tat diablo said:


> schmoke weed evry day
> CAUSE I DONT GIVE A SHIT! I HIGH aS hell r any o yall stoned i just joined. BONG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


hells ya I'm smoking now and reading everyone's responses


----------



## abalonehx (Jan 9, 2015)

Im so fucking high brah haha


----------



## Bear420 (Jan 21, 2015)

buzzed666 said:


> can you clone a budding plant?


yes seen it done and it does work


----------



## highland420 (Feb 18, 2015)

Do they sell hot cheetos in England?


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 18, 2015)

I am joint tokin'. Great sharing that. I feel better.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 29, 2015)

Stickies kill threads


----------



## tytheguy111 (Mar 31, 2015)

Im so high right now

That I have to brag about it and announce it


----------



## coloradolivin (Apr 10, 2015)

this thread had 419 replies, then I replied


----------



## panhead (Apr 10, 2015)

Talk about bringing the dead back to life !


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks, @UncleBuck


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 14, 2015)

For this. Yum.


----------



## UncleBuck (Apr 14, 2015)




----------



## RyanTheRhino (May 3, 2015)

Some things never change


----------



## tyler.durden (May 12, 2015)

I don't really don't have anything to contribute. I just wanted to see my name at the top of the page for a little while...


----------



## stinkyjoe (May 26, 2015)

bump


----------



## Unclebaldrick (May 26, 2015)

I liked seeing Durden's name up there. But instead I saw the single dumbest user RIU has ever had. So I made this post.


----------



## Hookabelly (May 26, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I liked seeing Durden's name up there. But instead I saw the single dumbest user RIU has ever had. So I made this post.


and I support (supplant) you!


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (Jun 1, 2015)

stinkyjoe said:


> bump


This thread is pinned dumbass, there is no bumping it.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 1, 2015)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> This thread is pinned dumbass, there is no bumping it.


He bumped it to put his name at the top of the RIU tnt page dear. That's what all of us were doing… Sometimes I really worry about you.


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (Jun 1, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> He bumped it to put his name at the top of the RIU tnt page dear. That's what all of us were doing… Sometimes I really worry about you.


I use a mobile device i don't know what you're talking about.


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 1, 2015)

Iloveskywalkerog said:


> I use a mobile device i don't know what you're talking about.


Doesn't matter, mobile or computer. Read the above posts and you'll understand why he bumped it.


----------



## Iloveskywalkerog (Jun 1, 2015)

Hookabelly said:


> Doesn't matter, mobile or computer. Read the above posts and you'll understand why he bumped it.


Milk.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 1, 2015)

Crazy, dramatic weekend so I did a rare wake-n-bake. I found some papers I forgot about and rolled a fatty of Heavy Duty Fruity (I have a lot of this strain around, it hasn't been selling that well but I don't know why). I haven't smoked a joint in years, and I am fucking BAKED. Still have a fat roach, and crazy cotton-mouth. Time to get another mug of coffee, create a great playlist, and clean this pigsty. Wish me luck...


----------



## Jgonza1497 (Jun 1, 2015)

Well I roll a j and go walk my dog. I'm walking and smoking whatever, all of a sudden a cop pulls at a stop sign across from me. I calmly toss the j into a bush. I continue to walk and then the cop in the passenger seat says, "hey kid come here". I comply and begin to think as I walk over there "I must reek". At that moment the cop says "have you seen this man?" *pulls up picture of man* he says, "he just escaped and we've been looking for him". Then I say "nope I haven't. Why, what did he do?" He then says, "he just murdered and raped 4 women. Go home" and then I said "thank you officer." As he drove away I heard the cop driving say from afar "stay off the dope, kid." At this point you can hear them both slowly laughing until the laugh fades away.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 1, 2015)

Great anecdote, Dyna. I gave you your first like, remember me. One day I will ask you for a favor...


----------



## Jgonza1497 (Jun 1, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> Great anecdote, Dyna. I gave you your first like, remember me. One day I will ask you for a favor...


Thank you kind sir


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 29, 2015)

When I pee, I aim for the deepest part of the bowl to establish dominance.


----------



## Doober Danko (Jul 21, 2015)

Sativa Hybridz said:


> Great work rollitup,
> 
> I have posted your link on Sativa Hybridz .com, and are here to help legalize it too.
> 
> Good luck!


Legalize marijuana in general?


----------



## Doober Danko (Jul 21, 2015)

cassica420 said:


> It's great to see how much pot brings people together. I hope I live to see the day it's legalized. I forgot what I was going to say... props on the site!!


Then you only have to live to see the results of the 2016 presidential election, when Donald trump is elected.


----------



## Doober Danko (Jul 21, 2015)

Mokie said:


> I shall toke a bowl to the long life and prosperity of this site, and my life's aspiration is to live to see it legalized, so all our children and their kids can enjoy the miracle of cannabis.


Then consider voting Donald Trump!


----------



## Doober Danko (Jul 21, 2015)

Foreverstoned said:


> *takes a bong hit* Here's to legalization of the sweetest girl there will ever be: Mary Jane.


Here's to the casting of our vote for Donald trump...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 22, 2015)

Doober Danko said:


> Here's to the casting of our vote for Donald trump...


Duh


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 23, 2015)

reported as spam.


----------



## Final Phase (Aug 1, 2015)

Only a normal stoned person like myself would type anything now here at this point in time before the end of time.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm normal


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 28, 2015)

I am at the top of the list!


----------



## coloradolivin (Sep 3, 2015)

Unclebaldrick said:


> I am at the top of the list!


re-watching blackadder, the IVth always bummed me out

"and fricassee?"
"exa-tly the same you just use a sliightly bigger rat"


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 5, 2015)

No noobs allowed at the top of the page...


----------



## Green Rush Farmer (Sep 18, 2015)

*Peace and Respect bro's... *


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 19, 2015)

^ Perhaps you didn't see my previous post. Fucking noobs...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Sep 19, 2015)

tyler.durden said:


> ^ Perhaps you didn't see my previous post. Fucking noobs...


Some nerve.


----------



## Zig-Zag Blue (Oct 11, 2015)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/ateger/danksgiving#.vymlAGABDg

Getting baked off of a turkey dinner.


----------



## Green Rush Farmer (Oct 11, 2015)

Same to you Bro...Nice Danksgiving dinner...


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 12, 2015)

No, no, no. No noobs up here!

My new avi's smoking a joint, so my post is relevant...


----------



## spandy (Oct 29, 2015)




----------



## spandy (Nov 12, 2015)

Just take my word and let me go

lol


----------



## ttystikk (Nov 12, 2015)

coloradolivin said:


> re-watching blackadder, the IVth always bummed me out
> 
> "and fricassee?"
> "exa-tly the same you just use a sliightly bigger rat"


Hey there, fellow Colorado resident and cannabis aficionado!


----------



## spandy (Nov 12, 2015)

Hey there


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 13, 2015)

spandy said:


> Hey there


----------



## Yessica... (Nov 19, 2015)

Come out to the coast, we’ll get together, have a few laughs…


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## Pinworm (Nov 29, 2015)

.


----------



## SocataSmoker (Dec 14, 2015)

Helloooooo!


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Dec 15, 2015)

you bumped Pinworm for that?


----------



## 420God (Dec 17, 2015)




----------



## abalonehx (Dec 18, 2015)

trekpong.... im so exited i ordered a ps4 for xmas...with fallout 4


----------



## 420God (Dec 25, 2015)

Back on top.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jan 2, 2016)

420God said:


> Back on top.


not this year God!


----------



## 420God (Jan 4, 2016)

Baahahahaahhhahaahaaahahahaha


----------



## tyler.durden (Jan 14, 2016)

You guys need to chill to the sounds to the Hot Jazz Club of France...


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 12, 2016)




----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


>


To bad it's not in color, they got your good side


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Feb 15, 2016)

curious2garden said:


> To bad it's not in color, they got your good side


Thank you. I was thinking about the number of soon to be lost images in our society. This is one of them that came to mind. Turns out that this one is a _drunkard's cloak_ - a form of punishment for drunkenness. If it were a bankruptcy barrel, my arms would have been exposed.

It would be hard to get this image to acquire meaning again. I mean, where would you get the pickle barrel?


----------



## curious2garden (Feb 15, 2016)

Unclebaldrick said:


> Thank you. I was thinking about the number of soon to be lost images in our society. This is one of them that came to mind. Turns out that this one is a _drunkard's cloak_ - a form of punishment for drunkenness. If it were a bankruptcy barrel, my arms would have been exposed.
> 
> It would be hard to get this image to acquire meaning again. I mean, where would you get the pickle barrel?


3-D printer? LoL stratification sigh.........


----------



## tyler.durden (Feb 16, 2016)




----------



## abalonehx (Feb 29, 2016)

Someone should drop lsd in Trumps water. Fear and Loathing on the campaign trail.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Feb 29, 2016)

Fuck her right in the pussy


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 4, 2016)

I'm sucking on 7 pennies.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 4, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> I'm sucking on 7 penii.


FIFY


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 4, 2016)

fiddy penii....?


----------



## abalonehx (Mar 4, 2016)

sounds like a gongbong as Ali G. usta say.


----------



## Eltomcat (Mar 4, 2016)

Now I'm hungry!


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 22, 2016)




----------



## justataylor (Apr 16, 2016)

God dammit. Me and a friend drove to a place where you can see the whole city from above and smoked one, as we head back all of a sudden the police comes from opposite direction just 10 meters away from where we stopped to smoke, we make a right and they start following us. My heart was beating so fast, the paranoia was damn real. So my friend tried his best to not give them any reason to pull us over, so after a while they finally leave us alone. Damn. Almost got busted for weed.


----------



## 420God (Apr 16, 2016)




----------



## alaskachic (Apr 16, 2016)

justataylor said:


> God dammit. Me and a friend drove to a place where you can see the whole city from above and smoked one, as we head back all of a sudden the police comes from opposite direction just 10 meters away from where we stopped to smoke, we make a right and they start following us. My heart was beating so fast, the paranoia was damn real. So my friend tried his best to not give them any reason to pull us over, so after a while they finally leave us alone. Damn. Almost got busted for weed.


Cops know people party @ those lookouts. That was a close one


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 16, 2016)

alaskachic said:


> Cops know people party @ those lookouts. That was a close one


Modern cops suck...it's ALL about money to them 95% of the time...they probably got a call to a potentially bigger payday and went after that...


----------



## alaskachic (Apr 16, 2016)

tangerinegrdoesn't care up here said:


> Modern cops suck...it's ALL about money to them 95% of the time...they probably got a call to a potentially bigger payday and went after that...


I hear you. Statey doesnt care up here


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 16, 2016)

justataylor said:


> God dammit. Me and a friend drove to a place where you can see the whole city from above and smoked one, as we head back all of a sudden the police comes from opposite direction just 10 meters away from where we stopped to smoke, we make a right and they start following us. My heart was beating so fast, the paranoia was damn real. So my friend tried his best to not give them any reason to pull us over, so after a while they finally leave us alone. Damn. Almost got busted for weed.


I'm gonna take a wild guess here, you guys are white. Am I right?


----------



## skunkd0c (Apr 17, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> Modern cops suck...it's ALL about money to them 95% of the time...they probably got a call to a potentially bigger payday and went after that...


Hello unclesock


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 18, 2016)

skunkd0c said:


> Hello unclesock


go blow your dad


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Jun 2, 2016)




----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Jun 17, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


>


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


Oh god....my chest hurts.... :46-1:32....dying....reminding me I need to call my nieces more often.


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 17, 2016)

Nope, not yet...


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 17, 2016)

Big_Lou said:


> Oh god....my chest hurts.... :46-1:32....dying....reminding me I need to call my nieces more often.


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Jun 17, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


Holy shit I'm fudged from drinking and smoking. I did watch the entire video. OMG. Lmfao. Good job, friend


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 18, 2016)

Maybe in a few months...


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 18, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


> Maybe in a few months...


ya gonna give me the smackdown too?


----------



## .Pinworm. (Jun 22, 2016)




----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 22, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> View attachment 3714608


A gang of big pussies?


----------



## Big_Lou (Jun 22, 2016)

Hookabelly said:


> A gang of big pussies?




?


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 22, 2016)

"I'm king of the world"


----------



## Hookabelly (Jun 25, 2016)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> "I'm king of the world"
> View attachment 3714750


He was truly a beautiful specimen of a man. I thought they would have televised some of his best fights after he died, but whenever I did find one it was on at a shitty time, like 2 a.m. I have the dvd When we were Kings. Watched that, but not the same. Watching him box is like looking at art.


----------



## Big_Lou (Jul 1, 2016)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 1, 2016)

top spot


----------



## UncleBuck (Jul 20, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


> top spot


suck it, goodson.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## 420God (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Jul 28, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


Yeah 5 inches deep in yer mom.......

Lmao wow


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Jul 28, 2016)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 16, 2016)




----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## VTMi'kmaq (Aug 19, 2016)

wow and I thought my badass was fat......

wowie he is 19 pounds


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 19, 2016)




----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 19, 2016)

tyler.durden said:


>


What is this thread about?

Shit, I just read the OP and, well, lulz.


----------



## .Pinworm. (Aug 21, 2016)

I did not know that I needed cheering up until I saw this.


----------



## srh88 (Aug 21, 2016)

.Pinworm. said:


> I did not know that I needed cheering up until I saw this.


hahaahha


----------



## Timeissmoney1 (Aug 22, 2016)

I love Evanescence


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Aug 22, 2016)

Timeissmoney1 said:


> I love Evanescence


Nope


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 3, 2016)

I love darkest hour, sick video


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 4, 2016)

God, no. That really fucked up my buzz. Let's try some Rush...


----------



## Eltomcat (Sep 12, 2016)

#1 rollituper @Tay Zonday


----------



## 420God (Sep 14, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Sep 14, 2016)

420God said:


> View attachment 3780554


----------



## buzzardbreath (Sep 30, 2016)




----------



## lokie (Oct 1, 2016)

Eltomcat said:


> #1 rollituper @Tay Zonday


----------



## Gary Goodson (Oct 15, 2016)

Deez


----------



## TwistTopBubs (Nov 1, 2016)

Whats up guys this is my first time ever posting on a forum its pretty cool that there is sites like this to come and discuss marijuana related subjects. Toke N Talk haha thats sick !!


----------



## Hookabelly (Nov 1, 2016)

Hmmm.....^^^^^^^


----------



## 420God (Nov 12, 2016)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 8, 2016)




----------



## srh88 (Dec 8, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


>


----------



## Gary Goodson (Dec 8, 2016)

srh88 said:


>


----------



## srh88 (Dec 8, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


>


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 16, 2016)

Gary Goodson said:


>


Reminds me of my dad's old refrigerator magnets. He was 'top dog' at work on his rolling mill facility. I also became a roller there 31 yrs. after he did. Dad is now gone, and so is that entire plant, I was able to transfer to another local plant that was more modern with better computer controlled equipment, where on a newer facility, I became:


----------



## 420God (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## SouthCross (Mar 16, 2017)

I used some older shroom spores. B+. They're taking a while a fruit. I've grown many a crop. These guys suck. I waited too long on the syringes. 

Karma demands patience. If this crop don't take. No problem. Deep breath and order more spores.

My mental reset awaits. It can't be rushed. The spirits don't care for that. This has to be with an easy, eager heart.

Be still my life force. Your freedom in near.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 16, 2017)

Nope


----------



## srh88 (Mar 16, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Nope


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 16, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Mar 16, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


>


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 16, 2017)

*Hard toke from an Austin Texas bong. 


YES...*cough-de-cough. 

Ill change the water tomorrow. Maybe. This is the zone.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 16, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> *Hard toke from an Austin Texas bong.
> 
> 
> YES...*cough-de-cough.
> ...


That's just wrong


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 16, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> *Hard toke from an Austin Texas bong.
> 
> 
> YES...*cough-de-cough.
> ...


----------



## srh88 (Mar 16, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> View attachment 3907431


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 16, 2017)

srh88 said:


>


I had to take yo shit. To show the new guy that this is NOT a thread for him to be posting in. This is a thread for well known members only!


And he doesn't have one


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 17, 2017)

I have reached the proper stage of mellow.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 17, 2017)

Fuck your post count.


----------



## 420God (Mar 17, 2017)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 17, 2017)

420God said:


>


Uh oh ... he doesn't know what he's in for 




lol dumbass


----------



## srh88 (Mar 17, 2017)

SouthCross said:


> Fuck your post count.


----------



## SouthCross (Mar 17, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Uh oh ... he doesn't know what he's in for
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't get me wrong. I deeply respect your seniority on this situation of web site. I've read into your insight. I incorporate your thinking into my grow.

We may think those plants are growing just on our own accord. I made up something special. This shit is gonna win cup.

We read some shit somewhere. After all, some fucker figured out they'd grow in under high intensity discharge. Think about the first SOB that stuck a huge bulb in a closet. 

How extremely high do you have to be to think that out??

I owe my skills to a lot folks.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Mar 17, 2017)

Hit me up in a different thread... pm me, even,. you're just not allowed to post in this thread.




its a thing bro...... stop posting here


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Apr 7, 2017)

pants. not wearing any.


----------



## srh88 (Apr 7, 2017)

Unclebaldrick said:


> pants. not wearing any.


----------



## sneakyfoot (Apr 8, 2017)

top dawg
*Ol' Philmorebooty is Top Dawg lol!*


----------



## 420God (Apr 8, 2017)

Nope.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Apr 8, 2017)

Edit: Didn't see you there, @420God


----------



## ANC (Apr 14, 2017)

New dog VS old dogs


----------



## 420God (Apr 16, 2017)

to the top spot bitches!


----------



## srh88 (Apr 16, 2017)

420God said:


> to the top spot bitches!


----------



## ANC (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Apr 17, 2017)

ANC said:


>


^^Got to get me a shirt like that.

Sure its gonna be disgusting and tasteless to many people.

But the MOFOs that do smile and start up a conversation should be worth enduring the indignant stares.

When you live life on the edge expect to bleed.


----------



## ANC (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## srh88 (Apr 17, 2017)

ANC said:


>


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 18, 2017)

420God said:


> Nope.


Awe you bumped Phil. He never posts so his account looks all newb ass.


----------



## 420God (Apr 18, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Awe you bumped Phil. He never posts so his account looks all newb ass.


Woops.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 18, 2017)

420God said:


> Woops.


lol you're good. It's his own fault for being a lil bitch and never posting. 


#philmorebutts


----------



## srh88 (Apr 18, 2017)




----------



## ANC (Apr 25, 2017)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Apr 26, 2017)

8=======D~~~~


----------



## srh88 (Apr 26, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> 8=======D~~~~


8=D~~


----------



## Kevin Harvey (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Kevin Harvey (May 20, 2017)




----------



## Gary Goodson (May 20, 2017)

Fuck no


----------



## Bob Zmuda (May 20, 2017)

What's this thread about?


----------



## ANC (Jun 6, 2017)




----------



## 420God (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Alexroller (Jun 21, 2017)

I cant keep my cat off my balcony...i dont know what kind of parkour she does but she gets on my neightbours balcony somehow and find her sleeping outside my window...
There is no way other than jump like 2 metres high to get on the balcony throught my neightbour roof


----------



## 420God (Jun 21, 2017)




----------



## lokie (Jun 21, 2017)

Alexroller said:


> I cant keep my cat off my balcony...i dont know what kind of parkour she does but she gets on my neightbours balcony somehow and find her sleeping outside my window...
> There is no way other than jump like 2 metres high to get on the balcony throught my neightbour roof


----------



## Alexroller (Jun 22, 2017)

guys just askin...
What can you get and for how much..
Here in greece you can get good stuff at 5-6 euros per gramm..
I could even find some decent hash for 20 per gram...

The weed i got today though is pretty shitty but it was whatever we could find..


----------



## 420God (Jun 22, 2017)

We all grow our own.


----------



## Alexroller (Jun 22, 2017)

its my third grow...i hope i dont mess up one more time and i hope to grow something better that what i can get...cause i didnt...


----------



## 420God (Jun 22, 2017)

Alexroller said:


> its my third grow...i hope i dont mess up one more time and i hope to grow something better that what i can get...cause i didnt...


Here's a good thread to check out. https://www.rollitup.org/t/5-mistakes-most-new-growers-make.899022/


----------



## tyler.durden (Jun 25, 2017)




----------



## Alexroller (Jun 30, 2017)

I wonder...Has anyone ever grown plants with hybrid light schedule...
I mean...using sunlight for lets say 10 hours a day and use powerful leds to give it another 8 hours to veg


----------



## 420God (Jun 30, 2017)

I'm sure there's a thread on it some where.


----------



## Gary Goodson (Jul 7, 2017)

One time I grew 16 oz's with just a single candle! 


So yea, about a pound.


----------



## srh88 (Jul 7, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> One time I grew 16 oz's with just a single candle!
> 
> 
> So yea, about a pound.


i already know what kind of candle it was...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 7, 2017)

srh88 said:


> i already know what kind of candle it was...



Not even close...


----------



## srh88 (Jul 7, 2017)

tyler.durden said:


> Not even close...


have to be careful with farts...


----------



## tyler.durden (Jul 7, 2017)




----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Gary Goodson (Aug 21, 2017)

Fuck no


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Aug 21, 2017)

Gary Goodson said:


> Fuck no


Nice hood, nigguh.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## tyler.durden (Dec 28, 2017)




----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Mar 29, 2018)

All the known 1913 Liberty Head nickels.

Approximate value: 25 to 30 million.


----------



## Unclebaldrick (Mar 29, 2018)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4113641
> All the known 1913 Liberty Head nickels.
> 
> Approximate value: 25 to 30 million.


And probably minted illegally. Which one was on Hawaii 5-0?

My guess is the McDermott. I looks like Danno's fingers have been all over it.


----------



## Savage Garden (Apr 2, 2018)

2 Welshmen had been drinking for hours when one turns to the other and says



"my wife said she will divorce me if i come home pissed again"

"dont worry " says his mate " i have a plan that always works"


The guy goes home and after hammering at the front door for a while his wife comes down and says

" what did i tell you, you fucking moron...this is the last time....now fuck off"


"but, but, but" said the man " i can explain, " im not drunk at all....its a big mistake"

"this tenner is from the bloke who puked on my shirt, he gave it to me for dry cleaning"


"Oh" said his wife.." theres 20 here, whats the other tenner for"


" Thats from the bloke who did a shit in my trousers"


----------



## tyler.durden (Apr 2, 2018)

Ummmm... No.


----------



## ismann (Apr 7, 2018)

Ripped on Zombie Kush.


----------



## 420God (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Apr 27, 2018)

I do the same when a large bug flies in the window.


----------



## abalonehx (May 2, 2018)

Q: "Eh, how the fuck you doin'?"
A: "I'm tip top magoo. How's your mother?"
But the weather is fucked up. Freezing winter temps to 87 deg summer weather in 48-72 hours.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Jun 1, 2018)

I'm studying subliminal messaging.


----------



## Organicus (Aug 23, 2018)

rollitup said:


> Well first off, I would like to welcome everyone that has joined the forum. It is a new forum and we are just getting started. Currently we have 200 vistors /day now. And it is rising daily, relax hangout. On the top bar of the screen is a photoalbum of what people are contributing for pictures, all pictures will be stored under your personal album and are seen by all the stonerz
> Any advertising that you guys can do wether it be in other forums that you post in would be great.
> 
> Happy smoking
> Rollitup Admin


Hi to you rollitup , i’m slowly getting into this site thank’s for it .


----------



## tyler.durden (Aug 23, 2018)

You're very welcome. You may not post up here for at least another year. Thanks for your cooperation, please go back to your seat...


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Sep 5, 2018)

too slow....


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 5, 2018)

Gay


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Sep 6, 2018)

Sorryyy......


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 6, 2018)

ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Sorryyy......
> 
> View attachment 4193888


Don’t be an idiot. No one liked it the first time, we aren’t gonna like it the second.


----------



## ColoradoHighGrower (Sep 6, 2018)

Such a mean homophobe, aren't we @Gary Goodson ? Didn't realize this thread was some fucked up private club for douchbags only... I'll leave now, not because I'm clearly not welcome, but because i clearly don't belong here, and this thread is pretty lame anyway. Have fun.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 6, 2018)

WE'RE HERE! What seems to be the problem???


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 6, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> WE'RE HERE! What seems to be the problem???


I think it’s because I touched him on his naughty bits. Now he feels gay and hates homophobes.




ColoradoHighGrower said:


> Such a mean homophobe, aren't we @Gary Goodson ? Didn't realize this thread was some fucked up private club for douchbags only... I'll leave now, not because I'm clearly not welcome, but because i clearly don't belong here, and this thread is pretty lame anyway. Have fun.


Crybaby much? Everyone here knows I’m far from a homophobe. But you should leave anyway, ya newbie growing biznitch. Because trust me, you don’t want to go at it with me sister. I’ll make your butthole bleed! 

I’ve seen your lame ass grow. It’s far from impressive. Kinda like you penis. 

Small and unsatisfying to women. I heard that somewhere.


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 6, 2018)

Gary Goodson said:


> I think it’s because I touched him on his naughty bits. Now he feels gay and hates homophobes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or possibly because you didn't!


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 6, 2018)

curious2garden said:


> Or possibly because you didn't!


Dammit, I think you’re right. Poor feller


----------



## Aeroknow (Oct 20, 2018)




----------



## Organicus (Oct 27, 2018)

Every person I know , think’s that trump is an idiot , how the hell did he get to be in the big house ? I am astounded by this !
Our country is going to the dog’s , ( england ) .
So you are not alone .


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 27, 2018)

Thanks, mainliner. Back to our regularly scheduled programming...


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 6, 2018)

somewhere in los angeles a team of scientists is working around the clock to create the precise series of words that will make me throw my phone out a window


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 6, 2018)

God, no. Fuck that shit...


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 6, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> God, no. Fuck that shit...


I wrote an entire thread about chamber music for you, you ungrateful cunt.


----------



## tyler.durden (Nov 6, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> I wrote an entire thread about chamber music for you, you ungrateful cunt.


Pinny? Is that you, honey??? I didn't know, as no blood rushed to my penis. Please continue, preferably with a dick pic...


----------



## scumrot derelict (Nov 6, 2018)

tyler.durden said:


> Pinny? Is that you, honey??? I didn't know, as no blood rushed to my penis. Please continue, preferably with a dick pic...








I am confirmed a piece of trash. I missed your guts, babe. How about a punk rock symphony?


----------



## BarnBuster (Nov 7, 2018)

scumrot derelict said:


> I am confirmed a piece of trash. I missed your guts, babe. How about a punk rock symphony?


I need some new meat for my folder


----------



## ANC (Nov 22, 2018)




----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Nov 23, 2018)

Organicus said:


> Every person I know , think’s that trump is an idiot , how the hell did he get to be in the big house ? I am astounded by this !
> Our country is going to the dog’s , ( england ) .
> So you are not alone .


apparently trump supporters will only admit it when they're in a group, for self protection. i live in the heart of trump country, and the only people who have ever admitted it to me are big redneck boys that i've known for years, and i know they like to fight, cause i've helped several of them out with that urge over the years. your average trump supporter either feels threatened to admit it, or ashamed, or both.....
if the only people who voted for trump were the ones who admitted it publicly, he wouldn't be president of a cub scout troop


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## ANC (Jun 30, 2019)

those are very colourful buttplugs.


----------



## vostok (Sep 9, 2019)

My attempt to escape RIU failed I joined Chukers

https://chuckersparadise.com

only to find its booted me off or they closed the site down

bummer stuck here with these fooks!

I'll just wait and see

to add I found about 25 grams of my own low grade weed 
and cooked it into 1 liter(1.4 pint) of cooking oil...
thats er toxic


----------



## Skeet Kuhn Dough (Sep 9, 2019)

vostok said:


> My attempt to escape RIU failed I joined Chukers
> 
> https://chuckersparadise.com
> 
> ...


I think they're just updating their security certificate.


----------



## vostok (Sep 10, 2019)

Sunni's taken the week off perhaps so is Chuckers is their a connection ...lol


----------



## curious2garden (Sep 10, 2019)

vostok said:


> My attempt to escape RIU failed I joined Chukers
> 
> https://chuckersparadise.com
> 
> ...


Chuckers is back up.


----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 10, 2019)

curious2garden said:


> Chuckers is back up.


With a name like Chuckers, it _has_ to be good...


----------



## vostok (Sep 11, 2019)

What and leave Tyler.. Skeet and C2G ...never


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Sep 11, 2019)




----------



## tyler.durden (Sep 11, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4392972 View attachment 4392973



Plump body and creamy throat? I'm getting a little turned on over here...


----------



## cannabineer (Sep 25, 2019)

tyler.durden said:


> Plump body and creamy throat? I'm getting a little turned on over here...


Until you pay the red bill.


----------



## tangerinegreen555 (Oct 7, 2019)

Whatever happened to good news?


----------



## tyler.durden (Oct 9, 2019)

tangerinegreen555 said:


> View attachment 4404977
> 
> Whatever happened to good news?


----------



## srh88 (Oct 13, 2019)




----------



## lokie (Oct 19, 2020)




----------



## srh88 (Oct 19, 2020)

lokie said:


>


----------



## shrxhky420 (Oct 19, 2020)

SH420


----------



## srh88 (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Billytheluther (Apr 23, 2021)

So i dont know where els to place this... i didnt want to start a thread because its not informative but..
Does anyone one else do strange facial features while trimming??


----------



## raratt (Apr 24, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> So i dont know where els to place this... i didnt want to start a thread because its not informative but..
> Does anyone one else do strange facial features while trimming??


Ever watched someone play guitar?


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> So i dont know where els to place this... i didnt want to start a thread because its not informative but..
> Does anyone one else do strange facial features while trimming??


What do you consider strange?


----------



## Billytheluther (Apr 24, 2021)

curious2garden said:


> What do you consider strange?


Bitting lips or playing around with tongue


----------



## curious2garden (Apr 24, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> Bitting lips or playing around with tongue


Sounds like a sexual issue. Have you considered a sex therapist?


----------



## lokie (Apr 24, 2021)

Billytheluther said:


> Bitting lips or playing around with tongue


Anything like this?


----------

